# Poor Responder : Part 67



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, happy


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sam, so sorry to hear your news. I'm glad you're taking away from this the fact that you can get pregnant naturally, and the accu, herbs must have worked in some way.   

Laura - Well done on reaching 32 weeks. That is fabulous. When is your next appointment - do they see you weekly now? Sorry to hear about your poor bunny though. 

Anne - hope you're feeling better. Sorry you're suffering from side effects of the pill. Think of that preparing your for pg symptoms  

Nix - 9 embryos? Wow - and who called you a PR again??  Looks like you can transfer the best and have some frosties for siblings in future. Hope everything goes well for your ET. Are you going back to France or hanging around till OTD?

Pixie - hope the cyst clears soon and you can start tx. 

Kate - you sound excited about the party of Sat. Enjoy, and you shake your   as much as you like 

Ally - sorry your sis is having a rough time. Impressed by the fact that you are on a good exercise regime. I just can't get the motivation to get started. Got gym membership going to waste.    AF does seem to get messed up for a number of women after a failed or cancelled IVF cycle. I'm usually fairly regular, but after my last failed cycle earlier this year, AF arrived after 40 days  .   will be there when you really don't want her .  

Kate - hope your appointment goes well. looks like you have a plan in place. I too seem to fall asleep fairly early these days, just don't understand why!

Welcome to Elinor and Betty!

Hi to everyone else. DH just got home. Need to run.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Tooo tired for a proper post - just keeping the thread!

Smooches

M


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Dakota x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks girlies.

Sam - I am so so confused about which way to turn. My Chinese lady was good that a saw before but I had to see her 2 x week and it was £100 per session including herbs!!! I will never know if it was her tx or just coincidence that brought my AF back then. I think about it all the time. I also really don't want to miss out on Dr Zhai either but just feel it is best to stay in one place for a while and give it a chance to work/ not work, but there is so much at stake... Oh how I wish I knew what the answer was!! I really don't understand why I would not have AF this time though, I mean I had a thick lining during my tx. I spoke to Andrew (my acu) and he said he would prefer it if I didn't take the provera for the moment and just wait and see if it comes of its own accord and he has changed my herb recipe and I should have the new batch at the end of the week. 

Hi Mir  

Angel thanks hon - that is reassuring but I have a dysfunctional AF at the best of times - worried it may not come back  

Love to everyone x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

hi girls,

About to have some food (nothing exciting, just boiled veg!) will be back later - just wanted to keep the thread for now.

Hello Ally, Miranda, Laura, Beachgirl, Angel, Kate...  

pixie xxx


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Newbie here, could I join you?

Im after some advice and you all seem so knowledgable

A brief history back in 2005 we had DIUI treatment and after several attempts hit the jackpot and our little girl was concieved.
Fast forward to 2008 and we decided we wanted to try for a sibling so have had another 2 goes at DIUI which have been unsucessful, I have been having my FSH & LH Levels checked every month day 1-3 and have been getting 6 or 7 FSH apart from one month when my FSH was 66. So my clinc sent me to have my AMH levels checked which came back as 0.1 so not good. 

Our clinc have advised to try DIVF with only a 10% chance which I feel is very low so were thinking of changing clincs, is this wise? Does anyone know of any clincs which specialise in high FSH?

Have been given the egg donor speech but is it to early for that?

Any advice or ideas please?

Lots of love to you all

Bettyboo


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Bettyboo - you are in good company with your AMH (but I guess you knew that). I am very sorry that you have got this news but I think it is only time to give up when you have exhausted all options. The Lister in London is very experienced in dealing with girls with low AMH and high FSH but I don't know where you are in the country?? I need to go now as cooking dinner but hopefully someone else will pop along soon or I will speak later x

Pix - boiled veg - is that why you have such a great body   I had better throw the potato and sausages out then!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Betty - Hello! did you really mean your FSH has gone from 6 to 66?   Sounds a bit strange to me - I would get it checked again it might be a spurious reading. No reason why you can't get pregnant again but IVF may not do you any favours if your plumbing is Ok - it might be your egg quality if your AMH is low.   Don't know if you have read about DHEA - it is thought to help with egg quality
Sam   sorry about what's happened hun
Ally - sorry about AWOL AF - its probably messed up by the treatment. I'm sure it will get back to normal
Nix - well done on that great crop  
Boiled veg Pix?!  
Hi Beach!
Hi Mirra!
NW


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Just keeping the thread.

Love to all.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - due to start December 2008*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Elinor*6th IVF - on waiting list for January 2009 after 5th tx failed October 2008 *Hayleigh*3rd ICSI - hopefully October/November 2008 *Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Latestarter*3rd ICSI - Jinemed - due to start mid-November 2008  *LittleJenny*1st cycle to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing - currently contemplating ttc naturally at end of summer*Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Pixie75*Planning 1st IVF - appointments at Lister and Jinemed*Rachel (Moderator)*Next fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in November - start drugs very soon! *Sam22*Cycle monitoring October '08, 1st IVF Feb '09*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF - due to start soon*Sonia7*4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - was due to start November '08 but delayed to January 2009 due to hypertension *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - currently stimming - EC 29/11/08 *Anne G*
1st IVF - Lister - currently on pill for tx starting January 2009*Fishface*2nd ICSI - started stimming 20/11/08 - EC ??/??/08 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)*6th IVF & immunes - ARGC - November '08 - currently stimming - EC 01/12/08 - 13 eggs/9 fertilised - ET ??/12/08 *SarahSwin*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - currently stimming - EC ??/11/08 *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08*SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - ET 19/11/08 - testing ??/11/08 *Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* 3rd IVF (2nd ICSI) - Care Northampton - no heartbeat found 14/05/08 miscarried 9w3d  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Nikki2008* 4th ICSI - premature labour started 27/10/08 - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair*2nd IVF, with ICSI this time - September 2008 - tested positive 08/10/08 - scan 24/10/08 showed empty sac  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*2nd IVF - Lister - SP - converted to IUI - tested negative 05/07/08  - try again Nov '08 after DHEA *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
2nd IVF - SP - Oct/Nov '08 - cancelled 08/11/08 due to early ovulation?  *Angel55*
2nd IVF - October '08 - tested negative 20/11/08  *Babyspoons/Spoony*1st ICSI - April '08 - tested negative  *Bankie*
3rd IVF at Lister - tested negative 30/10/08  *Be Lucky (Bernie)*3rd ICSI - Lister - tested negative 25/07/08  *Bunjy*3rd IVF - Chelsfield Park - tested negative ??/10/08  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Jal*2nd ICSI - Lister - SP - 2 embies transferred day 2 - tested negative 17/10/08  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*2nd IVF - Turkey - LP - PGD for translocated gene - October '08 - cancelled as 2 follies raced off in front  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*1st IVF/ICSI/PESA - 2 embies transferred - tested positive but chemical pregnancy  *Lainey-Lou*4th IVF - SP - October 2008 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lincs Jax*7th IVF - only 1 egg fert, didn't make it to transfer  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*1st ICSI - September/October 2008 - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Minttuw*3rd ICSI - ARGC - tested negative 12/07/08  *Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Purple72*2nd IVF - LP - EC 30/10/08 - 1 egg collected, failed fertilisation  - follow up 17/11/08 *Saffa77*1st cycle - IVF - LP - September '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *Swinny*4th ICSI - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - tested negative 16/08/08 - follow-up 22/09/08  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Good Luck   *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Beans33*
 on 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - 2 transferred + 2 frosties - first scan 09/09/08 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Droogie (Heather)*
 on 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts - 1st scan 17/12/08*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jojotall*  on 2nd IVF - Lister - LP - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 22/10/08 - due ??/??/09*Juicy*  on 3rd IVF - Lister - tested positive 25/08/08 - due 04/05/09 *Kitykat*
 on 4th IVF - ARGC - SP + immune tx - tested positive 30/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*Laurab*  on 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed - 1st scan 06/06/08 showed triplets! due 26/01/09*Matchbox*  on 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH - due 14/02/09*Odette*  on 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Barcelona IVI - 2 transferred/8 frosties - tested positive 06/08/08 - due ??/??/09*Ophelia*  on 9th ICSI - Sweden - HCG beta results 28/11/08 - first scan ??/12/08*PaulB & his DW Jennig*  surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08 - due 27/12/08*Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Stephjoy*  on 1st DE ICSI (after 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with own eggs) - Reprofit - 2 transferred/1 frostie - tested positive 30/09/08 - due 08/06/09*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *EBW*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily and  Oliver born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Miranda7* Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W* Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bettyboo: FSH from 6 to 66 seems like a massive jump to me are you sure it wasn't a mid cycle bleed ? Did you get it checked out for 2 consecutive cycles? 

Ally : Thanks for the compliment honey but I have a huge **** !! I'm not quite vegetarian but don't like meat at all. I don't think I've ever tasted  steak for instance.    If it wasn't for the fact that I need to keep protein in my diet I'd happily live on vegetables. I so enjoyed tonight's selection - OK I know I am weird  

Nicki: So you don't like veg then  

Hello Ophelia & Stephjoy  

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girlies

Steph could you add me to the list awaiting next treatment please, hope and   it'll be third time lucky.

Pix - l love my veg too hun, would eat it with every meal if i could 

Bettyboo - tell them to bog off hun, i'e had all the speeches already, age blah blah, fsh blah blah, poor responder blah blah blah and now amh blah blah bloody blah.  Would you be willing to travel for treatment hun, as the lister in chelsea has very good results with so called "poor responders"  and i belive they actually take the time to find the right treatment for the patient and not just offer what i call now "bog standard" ivf.  

Hi to Angel, nix nicki anne mianda ally fish and everyone else     to you all

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi 

Ally Live in Gloucestershire, do you have any experience of the Lister?

Nicki W/pixie 75 Have had my FSH checked every cycle for the last 7 months, every month around 6 or 7 except one month when it went to 66. Did wonder if it was someone else result but clinc then did AMH test which was 0.1 so guess its egg quality...

Can anyone give me some more info on DHEA?

Ta


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Bettyboo, I've just PM'd you about DHEA, hope it helps. 

pixie xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Kate - have put you on there now - so sorry, I know you have been on here for ages and for some reason I hadn't put you on there before  - it wasn't intentional I promise!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi newbies,

Low AMH does not have to mean poor egg quality. AMH is a new test, developed in Australia, is about 70% accurate in predicting ovarian response, and it's actually meant to be a measure of "ovarian reserve" not egg quality, though some doctors do think that low ovarian reserve (hence low amh) can also be predictive of low egg quality. This could be natural selection however, as during ovulation the body chooses the best follicle \ egg to mature, if there are less to choose from then clearly less chance of getting the best egg.

These links may help you see the light at the end of the tunnel......

Ally sent this: Lady FSH 124, no periods for 1 year, diagnosed POF, fell pregnant and had a baby.
http://community.babycenter.com/talk/a2761715/hi_new_to_this_group_introduction_-_long_story

The one follicle baby with Jaya
http://www.ivfworld.com/topic.php?id=81323

Ally sent me this too, A lady who had 0.1 or 0.2 AMH and got pregnant at 40 at the Lister.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116054.msg1648954#msg1648954

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=155373.0;topicseen, 
amh not known. High fsh 42year old woman conceived naturally using a book using TCM methods

Lady whose AMH went up on DHEA from 0.6 to 0.9 as did her antral count - dramatically!
http://boards.babycenter.com/bcus1143741/messages/3590/5914

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165339.0
Katherine, had POF - and a baby girl

Happy reading

xx

/links


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is it i'm away from FF a couple of days and i have an essay to read  

LJ - sorry to burst your bubble on my name   i have a great vision of you now, undies and poledancing   Any news on your dad  

Bugle - pics are lovely hun 

Emma - harri is so yummy  

Ophelia - your HCG levels were great, you must be so excited  

JoM - hi hun, you can't keep away now then  

Swinny - hello my dear  

Pixie - boiled veg  

Ali - DH and i have managed to demolish the tin of Quality Street bought for xmas  

Elinor and Bettyboo - welcome  

Betty - my FSH is 12.2 hun and i was shocked to produce 11 follies this 2ns time around, don't listen to the DE speech, find another clinic  

Sonia -  

Nix - woo hoo 9 eggs   well done sweetie  

Ally - hope AF comes for you soon hun  

Sam - sorry to hear you news sweetie, hope you're ok  

Bobbi - congrats on starting injections, join the crew  

Laura - how are you hun   that sounds like fate to me if MIL is going away, have you been   for this all along  

Nicks - you're going to have a busy xmas with Emily crawling now - bless  

Tracey - the breast pump story gave me a giggle, sorry  

Natasha - have a great hols   Josh Hartnett, you hussy you, i thought you were Simon's  

KittyKat - congatulations hun  

Kate - glad you sorted yourself out with the LIster, good luck  

Lainey - i like the sound of your weekend  

Purple - good girl with the exercising, can you lose some weight for me too  

I'm off work this week, thinking i was having EC and ET, so i'll be on in dribs and drabs to keep an eye on you all  

Had my follow up scan yesterday, the follicles had grown a bit, but still slow (between 9 and 16 i think) so i'm now booked in for EC on friday and ET on monday, bit of a pain as i'll now have to work straight after transfer when i originally wanted to chill for a few days, but at least i've now got a bit further  

Just had last normal injection and HCG is 10pm tomorrow night, EC is 9am on friday.

Working this out my OTD is going to be something like Christmas Eve - OMG  

 clinic didn't mention whether i could wear makeup etc on EC day or whether to take dressing gown and slippers, only to take knickers and no nail varnish  

 to everyone xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ouch! Big text! That hurt my eyes!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishface - brilliant news on your scan. 9 - 16 follicles did you say  . Pity you won't get a few days after ET to rest but then again, pushing ER back means you are giving those eggs a chance to grow. Re your EC, you are not usually supposed to wear any make up, no nail varnish, no deodrant. But you should check with the nurses anyway. 

Pixie - did you enjoy your veggies.

Anne - how are you feeling today?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Now we are on another thread I have no hope of remembering what everyone said.

My back is still killling me.  The only comfortable position is sitting on my knees hunched over with laptop on the floor. I have given in and taken the day at home today.  I have a chiro appt late afternoon so I hope that sorts it out.

All this talk of Xmas trees, I never put mine up until the week before xmas as I assume all the needles drop off if you put it up before.  Saying that we do already have xmas lights up.

Had a text from Max's best friends Mum saying she had just given birth to a little girl.  Max said 'when will I get a baby sister'  What do I say to a 3 year old that can't understand why you can't just go and get a baby?


Sonia.  I wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your little Bethany.  I know anniversaries are very tough.

Ali, your story about your friend buying a 4th advent calendar for your future baby made me    2009 WILL be your year.

Fish.  great crop of follies, good luck for EC.  I don't think it makes any difference to success if you go back to work after ET.  My first IVF I took a whole 10 days off after ET and got a BFN.  My last IVF I went back to work straight after ET and got a BFP.

Nix.  I have PM'd you about Thursday night.  I hope you can make it.  Congratulations on all those embies.

Sam, Lainey, Pixie and Ally - I look forward to seeing you tomorrow.  I will be there no matter how bad my back is.  I will make sure I am there for 6pm.  I can't wait to meet you all.

Purple, so sorry you can't make it.  

Hi Elinor, Betty and Bettyboo.  You won't find a more welcoming and informative thread than this one.

Miranda.  How is Bob.  Is his hand back to normal?

Laura,  good to see you still here.  Those chocs were fantastic - I'm afriad I have eaten them all already.  

Hi Anne, I hope you are not still doing a rudolph impression.

Must go now as it is very draughty kneeling on the floor !


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning All.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhhhgggggghhh, just lost  massive post and having a crazy day at work

Sorry girls, personals later 


Much love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No Tracey, he still can't straightwen his fingers - still waiting for an appt through the post.  

Sorry to hear about your back - I love chiros! You'll be good as new the afty.

Hi Laura! How are the twinges?

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Laura-   How are the twinges?  

Angel- Nice to hear from you, I am ok ta, still got my little cold but am ok. How are you?  

Tracey- Sorry your back is still bad  
Didn't feel well enough for the tree last night, maybe tonight 

Ally- Boiled veg IS the new MacDonalds   
Well done girl  

Pix- I agree with Ally Mrs Lovely Bod! I must go on an immediate diet  

Kate- Did you go the Mhill?  

Bobbi- Good luck for your scan hun  

Fishy-      Ps, Don't forget your knickers on Friday  

 Ali, Betty, Nix, Swinny, Purple, beachy, Bugle, Popsi, Lainey, LJ, Nicki, Ophelia, Heather, Sonia, Elinor, Miranda, Sam, Anna,

Love
Anne AKA Rudolph  

xxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Morning Anne,

You still got a red nose then??    So did you put up your Christmas tree?

I'm still feeling down in the dumps most days. I am suddenly stuck with fear now that I will never be able to have a baby. I seem to have lost all hope now.   Trying to pull myself together and be a bit stronger. Taking it a day at a time.

Mir - hope you get your appt soon.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone tried those natural confectionary company jelly sweets - they are fantastic.   because I have just run out and my back is too bad to make it to the sweet shop down the rd.

I will be on here all day as I am working from home.


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey   . I'm sorry you are in so much pain.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- Nope, felt too rough to do tree hun. So sorry you've had such a horrible time  

Ah Tracey-


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

quick "me" post cos am busy

Well I am all confoosled.  It's my first cycle off the IUD (removed day before AF) and I shouldn't try and get pg this cycle because of residual copper effect on endometrium.  However, I didn't think that my cycle should be disrupted cos I wasn't on anything hormonal.  Usually, I stay "wet" after AF and get wetter until I get a couple of days egg white and I think from that I ov on day 12-14.  After ov I still get quite a lot of mucus but it is white and creamy.  On this cycle I stayed fairly wet after AF and then get wetter still on days 12 and 13 (all normal).  However, instead of getting slimier and going into EW on day 14, I totally dried up and am still dry as a bone today (day 15).  I don't think I have ov'd cos, as I said, I usually get a thick white discharge then as opposed to nothing.  God knows what is happening.  I know that one cycle earlier this year (August) was a bit like this - I seemed to dry up but then suddenly got slime and EW on days 17 and 18 and had a longer cycle to indicate I had ov'd then.  I also know that from my diary before I started checking this type of thing but only noted day numbers I have quite a few 30 day cycles interspersed with the 26/27 day ones, which would suggest that I do sometimes ov a little later than day 12-14.  However, it is really bugging me now!  Maybe I'm stressed but then I am ALWAYS stressed.  Dr. Google isn't helping - just trots out what "should" happen on a 28 day cycle. 

No time for personals but many congrats to Nix on her fabulous embies.  I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you.

Also congrats to Fishy on her wonderful follies!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm afriad I can't help LJ and I am never really that aware of my mucus following a pattern.  I wondered why that is why I don't get pg easily, maybe not the right mucus at the right time.

I don't stand much chance of getting pg naturally at the moment.  Now AF has finally gone away again my back is too bad to contemplate sex.  I think DH is going to wonder what sex is.   We have only done it once in about 3 months with the IVF, the pregnancy, the MC and the constant bleeding.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

hello all just keeping thread will catch up later


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning Bugs!

Morning Mir!

Tracey - I have some of the snakes in my goodie drawer!    I just LOVE the adverts they really tickle me!

LJ- Try not to fret, Ithink the coil still mucks up your cycle, my SIL had hers out couple of months ago and it did muck things up with her.  Must admit

Angel -   You will get your baby sweetheart.

love to the rest of the gang. xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello ladies,

How is everyone today?

Fishface: Great news on those follies hon, I’m so happy for you. Good luck with EC & ET.    Can you not do a sickie for a couple of days?  

Angel: Hi darling, sorry you are feeling down today.  

Tracey: Oh no still in pain are you?! Are you sure you’ll be OK for tomorrow? I look forward to it but don’t feel you have to come just because you’ve organised it all. I'm sure everyone will understand if you can't make it.

Anne: Don’t you dare going on a diet, you need all the nutrition's you can get for the tx! Your bod is no different than mine silly! How are you feeling today, is cold still hanging around?

Bobbi: Good luck with your scan!  

LJ: Hi lovely, you know so much about this stuff so I don’t dare giving you any advice on this field but I’d wait for a few more days if I was you and see what happens… like you said you might have a longer cycle this month.

Lots of love & kisses to everyone else…

Pixie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my new rabbit hutch has jst arrived!  So exciting.  Hope the little fella looks a bit happier when he moves to his new home... he is looking very grumpy at the moment still!!  Wish I could go put it togather but don't think I'll be able too with my bump.

Tracey - Just got my parcel!  Thank you there is tons of great stuff in there... I love socks and hats!  Oh and more choc!! 

Pix-  I'm hungary... must be lunch time!

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- Cold is lurking and I am sooooooooo hot in the office I've just had to stick my head out of the window. Just had some soup and prob not the best thing to eat if you're feeling hot eh 
How are you hun?  

Laura- Ooooh 2 packages in one day, lucky you    
What you got for luncheon? 

LJ- Sorry can't offer any advice hun. Sometimes we have weird /longer cycles I guess and the coil has prob messed about with your parts.  

xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.  I'm just glad Max's stuff is going to a good home.  I wish I hadn't included the choc as I don't have any here right now - unless I eat the xmas decs I bought in M&S.  Only joking, you need the choc more than me.

Miranda.  Hopefully you will get your parcel as I posted it on the same day.  Sorry I didn't have a second bar of choc to include in yours - I figured Laura and her 3 needed it the most!

Pixie.  We all expect your figure to be like your avatar!  I will make it tomorrow no matter what.  I woudl be so upset to miss out on meeting you all.  Plus I have a 4-5pm meeting on Tottenham Ct Rd.

I have found a way to work, laptop on the ironing board - much more comfortable standing than sitting.

Anne.  I hope you are fighting fit soon.  It is horrible having a cold


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi girlies

What a chilly day....Well is here anyway

Pixie- Ta very much for the DHEA info, could I ask how you go about which dose to take?

Sam22-Thanks for all the links made very interesting and positive reading last night.

Fishface-everything crossed this end for a good outcome for EC on friday,sorry no experience on make up etc for EC.

Traceymohair-Thanks for the warm welcome seems a really surportive bunch of girlies. Hope the chiro helps with the back.


Well off to ring the Lister........Everyone speaks really highly of them and if they give us the best chance then will just have to stay in london for a few weeks.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

BettyBoo- Good luck chick  
Ps, Where are you?
I'm in Birmingham and gonna have to travel
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Steph - thanx for adding me hunny, ah i love a new home  

Anne - am off to merry hell 2nite hun, with a bit of luck should get 5 hours xmas shopping  

Laura - Do not even attempt to put that hutch together. 

Gotta go, boss here

Catch up later

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate you make me laugh when you sneak on at work  
Enjoy MH


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya ladies  

Tracey - so sorry to hear about your back hon - I can totally sympathise about that - I always have varying degrees of back pain - it sucks. Ibuprofen tends to help as it reduces swelling a bit - simple but effective.   We will have to make sure you have a nice big glass of red wine tomorrow.

Nix - Any news sweetheart??  

A x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm got AF pains again,been getting them on and off all week.. 

Tracey - Quite right I'm house bound... Mirra can walk to get her own choc!  Poor you with your back (and no choc) feel terrible as my sister brought me a big bag of munchies yesterday which I'm still munching through.   

Anne - Supernoodles!  Not great food I know But I have put a stew in the slow cooker for tea!

Kate - Had a look in the boxes.. its too big for me to do and I think you need to be able to bend to do it too.. dam! 

I'm worrying about socks... I can't keep track of mine and Tim's socks.... how will I cope with all these little weeny ones!?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- step away from those boxes  
Just having a nice cuppa tea
xx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey: Don't believe these girls, they are just being nice to me hon. I'm no Kate Moss, honest!  

Anne:  This is for your cold  

Laura: I don't think it's long before you have trips! I'm so excited!! I can come and sort out all the socks if you like, love doing that    

Kate: Hello chick, how r things?  

Hello Ally   

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

The other day I received an email from 'natural fertility cures' and it was talking about a colon cleanse - it was in the context of something you take rather than an actual colon cleanse. I was then doing some googling on colon cleanse and found the following sentence which I thought would make you all laugh (or vomit  ):

'You will be able to view the waste as it expels from your body through a lit view tube. This can be very educational as you see such things as parasites and old mucous pass out of your life forever.'

Can you imagine!

Laura, I have started eating Max's chocolate money!!!  I have masses more little socks if you want them, I was going to take them down to the charity shop.  BTW - gap socks are the best, they are the only ones that don't fall off every five mins (I don't have any to pass on because they have all been worn so much they wore through - well the ones that didn't get lost in the back of the washing machine that is.

As you can see, I am getting loads of work done!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- Urrrggggh. Can you imagine!!!!!
Don't worry about max's chocs, I eat a whole advent calander of chocs last Friday - wasn't even December


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix  - No I don't think it will be long now either... but as Tim points out I've been saying that for weeks now!  I'd love someone to come organise our socks!!

Anne - I have no milk so no cuppa for me.  

Tracey - Aghhhhhhh! Nasty.  Sure Max will forgive you?? Does he even know he hasthem??


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Anne G

Im in Gloucester, so will also have to travel. So not to far from you up in Brum.

Have you tried any local clincs or just gone straight to the Lister?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Bet- yep, tried 2 and both of them were oooohing and arrrring about my age, high FSH and low AHM   
Buggars!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tracey:  eewwwww i'm eating here - well I was !!!


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Anne

Could I be nosy and ask which 2? I rang the ACU in birmingham as we were really looking more locally but 1st impressions were not good. Am know awaiting a call back from the lister from a doc, really helpful lady a spoke to and said she would pass on our history and get a doc to phone back.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ladies- I have my 1st scan on Friday Jan 9th at 3pm, I will be there till prob 5pm they said so was wondering if anyone was around or free maybe we could have a meet up?

I know it's a long way off  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Betty- The Birmingham Womens ACU? if so, yes that was one of them and the other was the Priory in Birmingham
The Lister gave me hope at least
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Betty i tried both priory and birmingham womens in brimingham, priory didnt wanna know brum womens only do bog standard ivf, hence my poor response.  Dont waste any more money on crap clinics hun, go the lister route.  

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!

Gotta go, sorry no personals will catch up later tonight, boss got one on him miserable git 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Slycett/Kate

Thanks for that, glad my 1st impression over the phone with the ACU Birmingham was a waste of timesowont be going any further with that.

Am waiting a call back from lister as we speak.

Have you had any treatment at the lister yet? (Excuse me if Im being abit thick still trying to get the hang of this board)


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Betty- I have just started my first cycle, starting off with the pill that I take till my first scan on 9th Jan then from there they will decide when I start stimms. I am not downregging. What's your age, fsh etc?
xx


----------



## bettyboo2008 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Anne

Im 32, 

A brief history back in 2005 we had DIUI treatment and after several attempts hit the jackpot and our little girl was concieved.
Fast forward to 2008 and we decided we wanted to try for a sibling so have had another 2 goes at DIUI which have been unsucessful, I have been having my FSH & LH Levels checked every month day 1-3 and have been getting 6 or 7 FSH apart from one month when my FSH was 66. So my clinc sent me to have my AMH levels checked which came back as 0.1 so not good. 

Our clinc have advised to try DIVF with only a 10% chance which I feel is very low so were thinking of changing clincs, is this wise? Does anyone know of any clincs which specialise in high FSH?

Have the lister given you a success rate? Still new to IVF but why wont you be downregging?

All the best for your first cycle heres hoping to lots of celebrations in 2009....

How have you found the travelling so far?

Thanks for all your help much appreciated..


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Anne.  I'm sure I will be around on 9th Jan.  I can leave work early and meet you wherever.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Travelling so far is ok as only been once so we will see!
I guess no D/R as my ovaries are probably in a semi D/R state as it is.
That's the thing with the Lister, they treat you as you and not just a stat.
The ACU in Birm would have just done bog standard IVF so god only knows how that would have turned out for me!!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

tracey- fab


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Girls sorry to be such an   but I have a silly question. Do the clinics charge the full fee even if you have a cancelled tx? 

Betty: I PM'd you re your earlier question.

xxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Pixie.  I only know what Guys and the Lister do.  If you don't get to EC they only charge you for the scans and bloods that you have had.  Most of the cost is for EC and the embryologists costs so if you get to EC but not to ET then you would pay the full price.  Someone I know who had zero fertilisation got £500 back from her clinic.  On the Lister website you can find their price lists including the costs if you have to cancel treatment.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Think they prob charge for anything upto EC- ie scans etc.
But not 100%


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix - If you lookthey normally give you  a cancellation cost depending on how mnay scans yu've had.  Steph can prob tell you what JIn charged her,  I know sme UK clinics charge you nearly the full cycle cost.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

hi all,
yep Fishface - I've gradually found myself creeping back! Who was I kidding that I could 'switch off' from ttc   
Ally hon - don't worry about replying, I know what its like! I can keep in touch on here anyway.

I will catch up with you all at some stage. No news from my end, oh except that I've just munched my way through half a packet of ginger nut biscuits after a phone call to my mortgage provider which really stressed me out! The house that I and my ex still own together has been on the market for 18 months now, and I can't afford to continue paying half the mortgage and rent on this place. So I decided to buy him out....except the mortgage company aren't sure they'll let me do it "due to the current financial climate". ARRGGGH! Despite both DP and me being in full time work and having a healthy joint income, they won't lend us much more than twice our joint income - namely £130,000!!!!!!! Am I naive, I didn't realise things were soooo bad?! Don't know what I'll do.

Think I need to speak to a financial advisor - anyone know how I can go about finding a good one? 

Off to spin class  now - need to burn off the biccies!

love to you all,
a very stressed Jo xxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks girls! I was sooo worried about my future bank balance there for a bit  

Hi Jo!

p xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- what bank balance    
I might have to sell my wee 4ft 11" body if IVF No 1 fails     

Hello Jo


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne, I'll join you too hon!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Classy venues only then, none of this standing on the street corner freezing our bits n bobs off   
Just been to the loo and put a MASSIVE hole in my tights whe I pulled em up    
I look like a real chav now


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh no! That's not a good look to start our new business Anne


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

True, classy not chavvy is the look I'm aiming for  
Gonna put my tree up tonight I think and get a bit festive!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

Couldn't get online yesterday as too many people sat behind me at work  

Betty - welcome, I was a lot more responsive on the short protocol this time, I think overall there isn't necessarily a difference but different things suit different people so it's worth trying

Ali - I hope that cyst sorts itself out, I had a corpus luteum still there on my last antral count but they didn't bat an eyelid and it went by my first monitoring scan

Elinor - you most definitely are not a failure  

Sam -   I'm so, so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself, hun

Sonia -    , the anniversary must be so tough but I'm sure Bethany is always in your heart  

Ally -  

Anne - hope you're boobies feel better soon, think of it as practice for being pg  

Nix - wow! Such a great clutch of embies    

bettyboo - I agree with the others, that high fsh seems so out of line with the others it's got to be a random event or something mis measured and your others are good

fishface - Good luck for Friday and I'm sending growing vibes to those follies. I've been told to now wear any perfume, make up or deodorant for EC, makes for a nice smelly, fluffy haired and greasy skinned evening  

Tracey - hope your back gets better soon  

angel - don't lose hope, it's one thing we have plenty of here and we're very willing to share  

I'm OK, still worrying that the symptoms aren't strong enough but my boobs are getting silly, I think I'm in danger of doing a Barbara Windsor in Carry on Camping and pinging off my bra, or taking somebody's eye out. I feel a bit less tired now but I think I'm getting used to being at work 

 to all

Heather x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

aww how nice, can I come around and watch you (since we are partners now!)?
I'd put mine up if I knew what's happening with me! I won't know until Monday now if I am travelling to Turkey or not.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Course you can hun  
was gonna ask when you will know about TX. Ah hun, I will be   for you.
Where will you be staying?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Jo. Nice to see you back.  I am no longer ttc but I still can't keep away from these girls.
I would ring round all the banks, I can't believe they won't even give you double your income.  Try the online banks like egg.

Heather.  When is your first scan?  I like your comment about stretch marks on your sig.  I bet you won't feel the same if you get them.  

I am off to my chiro apt in a min. Meant to be going out for a drink tonight - with the Mum of one of Max's friends and I am just getting to know her so I don't want to cancel - a nice large glass of wine might make me forget about my back anyway.

Anne.  Talking of chavvy.  I bought some nice (I thought so anyway) lounge wear in M&S with some birthday money but some friends told me I looked chavvy so I took it back.  I must say I would rather have the friends that are honest than those who say it looks nice and laugh behind your back!

Might not get chance to log on again now as I have a v busy day tomorrow so Ally, Nix? Pixie, Lainey and Sam see you at 6pm or shortly after.  Anyone else who wants to come along PM one of the others and they will give you my mobile number so I can ring and extend our table.

Lots of love

Tracey


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tracey- I LOVE lounge wear  
Have a great night tomorrow and please have a large one for me  

I have stopped alcohol totally


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

First scan is on the 17th December - 2 weeks today.  ^prayM

I'll take all the stretch marks I can get, it would be well worth it. My stomach is covered in bruises from the Clexane injections at the moment as it is (green, yellow, brown, blue, it's like a rainbow exploded there) so stretch marks are nothing. I had to be really careful taking my jumper off today in case my t-shirt rode up and somebody shopped DH to the police  

Heather x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

heather- How exciting for you hun   
Not the bruises, the scan


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

It's *all* exciting, Anne  

I'm not taking a single thing for granted right now


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

bet you are over the moon. Really pleased for you 
It gives me inspiration for my first cycle.
Currently on the pill then scan 1 in Jan


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Heather - I am a big stretch mark! Hope you don't get them but as you say, small price to pay for an amazing gift of a bubba... or babies!  I had the clexane bruises too.


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there people!

Wow - I am never going to be able to keep up with this thread... seems to be the busiest one on here. 

Thanks for all the welcomes and support.

It also looks like I won't be the only one cycling in January. I am hoping to do a short protocol, so might end up having my 2ww the same time (or part of it) as some of you. I phone with next AF (should be next week sometime), get FSH tested (yet again) and then start in january as soon as next AF starts...
Can I ask what others are doing about time off work/ treatment etc? I have taken some time off for most of my tries (combination of annual leave and getting signed off), but last couple of times because I have needed longer on drugs for different parts of cycle (or both DR and stims!) my leave plans have been all out of place and I have ended up back at work (or sitting at home getting more and more anxious about work piling up) sooner than I'd like. This time I am trying to cut my caseload in advance, and looking at seeing my GP and getting signed off for as much time as I think I need - any recommendations about what works best?

Heather - hope some of the bruises clear up soon. Do you have to stay on the clexane etc till 12 weeks or is it longer? I guess you don't mind much as long as you get the stretch marks and the whole 40 weeks.... Looking forward to hearing about the scan in 2 weeks time - your new 2ww!

Tracey - I can't believe M&S would sell anything 'chavvy' - maybe that is the cause of the whole economic downturn, them moving away from their traditional target audience...

Jo - no amazing financial advice to offer I am afraid, just  and hope you can sort it out (I got rid of my credit card last year after they 'upgraded' me (unasked for and unwanted) to a new one when I was away for treatment, so didn't actually get the card, sitting at home in Edinburgh, then I couldn't use the one i had with me in Manchester to pay!!! And when i phoned they didn't see what my problems was, kept thinking I should be grateful I had been 'upgraded'!!) I hope you can sort it out ok.

Pixie - I know most clinics offer refunds depending on where you get up to with treatment. When I had ET cancelled in Manchester I got £450 or so back, this time it was only £150 but that was because I owed them £250 for extra drugs I had needed... The EC is the big expense though - If a cycle gets cancelled before then most places it is well over £1000 refund. 

Everyone else - hope you are all well and wrapped up warm if you are going out. 
All best wishes
Elinor


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quick update, just got back from my follow-up appointment, no genetic abnormalities were found and no sign of an infection, so no obvious reason for my waters breaking so early. We are taking some comfort from the fact that genetically he was fine as that means we can produce a healthy baby however now we have to figure out how to keep the next pregnancy...oh and there is also the small matter of falling pregnant in the first place, like that was so easy, but I don't have to explain that to you ladies.  

I had a long day and got a rotten cold, so I am afraid I will have to catch up with personals at a later stage, however have to quickly say to 

bettyboo - don't bother with that clinic, take your money and eggs somewhere else

Nix - 9 embryos? that's fab, have you written a letter to your French consultant yet?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Nikki-   
Take care
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Climbing out of my sick bed to say hi to you all so you don't think I've disappeared.  I have felt like absolute death for the last few days - the worst tummy bug I have ever had!  Anyway have had a big mug of tomato soup now and feeling almost fine.

Still feeling sad about the weekend but there's really only so much feeling sad that I can do and am feeling mostly ok most of the time.  Still don't know what to do next, thanks for all the helpful suggestions girls but the thing is that I have been having accupuncture for months, taking DHEA since August, haven't had a drink since September, gave up tea and coffee in January and have been following a hormone balancing diet and STILL NO EGGS!!!! stupid body.

Anyway sorry about your tights Anne! and sorry you're feeling glum again Ally.

Also Fish - I was told to take slippers and a dressing gown but used neither - they provided disposable slippers and my gown did right up at the back so no chance of flashing my bum so I didn't wear my dressing gown when I walked anywhere.  Can I just say that the gowns they give you at the Lister are the absolute best thing ever.  They are made of funny paper and I was a bit concerned at first but when I came round from the GA the whole thing was plugged into a hair dryer like contraption that was blowing warm air through the whole thing - it was absolute bliss.  They unplugged me to go back upstairs but I plugged myself back in in my room and sat there for hours being toasty warm - the best thing about the whole day.

Love to all 

Anna x

PS Jo I can PM you details of a really good mortgage advisor if you want.  He is in London but I think he could probably still help you.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Anna- Feel better soon sweetie


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Back from merry hill and knackered 

Anne is that tree up hun? 

Anna - sorry you are feeling down hun, its horrible when our bodies wont do what we want them to   

Droogie  OOOH first scan hope everything goes fine hun  

Tracey - hope the backs better petal, i always find a huge glass of alcohol works wonders for pain 

Elinor good luck with the cycle starting next month, and ur right its bloody freezing tonight 

Laura    at ur one huge stretchmark, how are the pains now? 

Fish good luck for your next scan friday petal  

Pixie - hope everything goes ok monday petal,   

Hi to jo, nix, nikki, miranda, betty, natasha, sam and everyone else.

Going to get in my jamas as cold and tired  

Had info pack from lister arrive today, filling it in over weekend and dare i say it am feeling hopeful, thats not like me girls im usually a negative nelly.  Whats going on?  Ahhhh i know, its all you girls on here ur giving me hope   

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening ladies, just checking up on ya  

Angel - thanks hun, haven't got 9 - 16 follies, there are 11 of them still i think, ranging from 9mm to 16mm, so they need to grow a bit yet  

Mir - bless bobster and his fingers  

LJ - sounds like taking out your IUD could have mucked your cycle up hun  

Pixie - you'd defo get a refund my dear!

Jo - hi sweetie, sounds like a stressy time for you, i hope you can find another mortgage lender that will go for it  

Heather - aka Babs, hi PG lady with the big boobs (.)(.)

Anne - well done hun on stopping the alcohol, can't rememer when i had a drink last  

Anna - that gown sounds fab, can't see it being an option at our clinic, it's not the Lister  

Kate - good luck at the Lister, i'm sure you're get a completely different attitude when you get there  

Nix - you had ET hun  

Nothing to report from me, just had my 10.00 injection, had my last sniff this evening on the side of a road, had to stop the car as my phone alarm was going off  

Planning on getting the house cleaned up tomorrow ready for doing as little as possible for the weekend after EC on friday   I've organised with work to WFH on tuesday and wednesday, so hopefully i'll be able to rest up as much as possible


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh so much catch up, no time for many personals, just a couple, nix FAB fertilisation hunny!!! Congrats

Fish, those follies are coming along so well, at OFU you can waear make up and deoderant just no perfume, you do not need a gown/slippers either, they just take bottom half of your clothes off, and when you're wheeled back they've already put your knickers on!

Tracey poor you with your back  

So disappointed can't make it tomorrow, but you'll be in my thoughts ladies!!

Hugs to you all

Sx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Fantastic - thanks Purple, worry over, such a silly thing to worry over in the grand scheme of things, but i'm not a girl that likes to go out of the house with no makeup on   Roll on Friday, what time did you get released


----------



## Betty1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jeezaloo - you lot can talk.  It's just taken me 1/2 an hour to try to catch up with all the chat over the last 24 hrs and I've prob. got everybody mixed up even after that!

Sam - thanks for all that info and links, you're a doll!  Do they automatically test you for amh when you have your day 3 and 21 test done ?  Just wondering if they didn't mention it when they told me about the high Fsh because  the amh levels were either ok or so crap that they didn't want to totally depress  me...!

Fishface - 11 follicles is fab! thanks for the advice on changing clinics x

Droogie - Congrats on your fab news!!!  thanks for the feedback on doing the short protocol - definately think it would be better for me -gives me less time to get stressed and much easier to think about possible taking time out of work (am a teacher and although my Head is really supportive I didn't want everyone to know- which they would do if I did the down reg first, because those wks of down reg then monopour take thier toll on you don't they?!)

Betty-Boo - snap!!  Hi got a bit confused before with our names- wasn't sure which 'Betty' people were replying to !!   could be joining you in your search for a good clinic soon!

Have decided to be a bit more assertive with consultant at Liverpool, speak to him once more about wanting to do SP and what my amh levels are.  If he doesn't seem very encouraging then will look into another clinic.  will defo need advice on that from you girls!

Will definately try to keep active on this message board - keeps my momentum up to sort all this fertility stuff out.  I have a tendency for it all to get too much to think about and then shut down/try to not think about it....(fat chance)  fill my life with lots of fun things inbetween my af then feel like throwing myself into the Mersey when the witch arrives.......!!!!   My poor DH)

take care
Betty


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Your AMH isn't automatically done Betty! It's a fairly new test, so only certain clinics do it. The Lister do it, but they didn't do it automatically - I was halfway through stims and they only saw one follicle, so they abandoned and gave me an AMH a couple of months later.

You'll have to find somewhere that offers it.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Quickie as I want to get to bed.

Heather/Ophelia/Steph - our pg ladies  

Purple - sorry you can't make tomorrow  

Ally, Sam, Pixie - looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.

Mira - bless the bobster.  Poorly fingers or not, he is still gorgeous and perfect  

Laura - got a feeling it won't be long now  

Anne - sorry you are still poorly  

Anna - and you  

Tracey - hope your back is better for tomorrow.  I am not dancing on the tables on my own you know  

Nix - well done on the embies.  Great fertilisation rate.   

Fish - keep growing follies     

Hi to the newbies - betty1, bettyboop, Elinor  

Nikki - I am so sorry you haven't really got any answers about why your waters broke.  It is difficult to deal with when you don't understand what has gone wrong.  As you say though, it is positive for a future pg, at least you know the baby was healthy.  

Hi to everyone else - Nicky, Kate, Emma, Bugle, Swinny, Beach, etc

Can't wait to see you all tomorrow.  So excited.

Love Lainey x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

So sorry for being so crap at keeping up with this thread.  My excuse is that work is a nightmare - deadline's this Friday - so no ME time!!  only been in about an hour from work tonight.  

Promise I will be better next week 

Love and luck to everyone.

Ali xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

So sorry for being so crap at keeping up with this thread.  My excuse is that work is a nightmare - deadline's this Friday - so no ME time!!  only been in about an hour from work tonight.  

Promise I will be better next week 

Have a lovely evening tomorrow to tose of you who are going!

Love and luck to everyone.

Ali xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello 

Anyone stil up?  Can't sleep, keep thinking this time last week if only i'd gone and checked on my buns my Kos would still be here.  

Tim is sleeping downstairs as aparently kept him awake snoring last night... which i find hard to believe!

Nikki - My friend from work lost his little boy at 20 weeks, this was due to incompetent cervix, they measured it this time fortnighly and she ended up on bedrest and now has a little girl.  Is this something they looked into?  

Fish - not long now!  

xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm still up Laura  

Oh hun don't beat yourself up, you're not super-woman, in your condition crawling around your garden is alot more that than any other trips mum would be doing


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Fish,

You should be in bed growing your follies!!

I know I should just forget it but can't such a stupid reason for my bunny to die.    Just so istrated with myself.  

How you feeling anyway?  Excited?  All looking good I think!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Going to bed in a minute, DH snoring on the sofa, think i'll get told off when he wakes up  

Have you got the new hutch put together yet or is Tim doing it at the weekend?

Put a new cat flap in for Twiglet today, it's a new microchip one, so cool, we have had an intruder staying in our kitchen every night, not fair on him. Hoping for a good night sleep tonight with no cat waking us up!

No sniffing in the morning either, bet we still get woken up by my little pussy wanting a cuddle in the morning though 

Feeling ok, it's felt like a long week waiting for friday, will be glad when i get EC over, it's a long time since first t/x started in June!

How you feeling now, how long do you think the beanies will be staying put


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My cat always milk walks on my head at about 6am!

Its looking good.... lots of eggs for you I think.  

Cons said she will book me in for c-section between 34-5 weeks depending on babies growth and my BP... so only 11-18 days to go! Gulp!

I should try to sleep too.  Maybe one more trip to empty the bladder I think!!

Night night petal. xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That sounds so exciting, xmas babies for you, my sis and niece are the 20 and 21st december!

Hope you get some sleep hun, at least you'll have the bed to yourself, until 6am of course  

Night xxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Its Tims birthday on the 21st too.  My 93 yr old gramps wants me to hang out til his birhday which is boxing day!  

Right, really going to attempt sleep now!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning Team PR x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Laura- Hun, don't beat yourself up about bunnykins,  you loved him lots and he knew that hun.
I am so excited for you and your new family hun, 11/18 days to go wow  

Fish- I too have a really good feeling about tomorrow for you.  
I was looking at getting a micro chip cat flap but then I have 2 cats so gonna make do with the magnet one, which is ok
Get lots of rest today lady  

Kate- Tree defo tonight hun, I was too busy getting excited for my ebay thing last night- sold my bike for £274.00  - just think of all the drugs I can buy with that    
What did you buy then hun at MH?
So glad you're feeling good too  

Ally, Sam, Lainey, Pix, Tracey- Have a lovely night tonight, and remember, have a large one for me 

Tracey- How's your back hun? 

Pix-  
Alls-  

Sam- How you doing sweetie?  

Lainey- Cold nearly gone  . How you feeling now?  

Ali- Sounds like you have a fab weekend ahead hun. Enjoy. And try and not worry too much about your AMH results
Sold my bike for £274.00!


Hi Beachy  

Mir- How sweet is Roberts pics on ********, bless him  

Purple-  

LJ- How's everything hun?  

Hi Steph- How are you chick?  

heather & Ophelia   

When is Lucy back from her hols?

  Angel, Bobbi, Elinor, betty, BettyBoo,Popsi, Anna, Bugle, Nix, Nikki,Swinny

Much Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning Anne + beachgirl

Laura - I don't think my cervix was the problem, the membrane ruptured for no obvious reason and without the water the baby can't survive at 20 weeks but I think they will monitor me more closely next time. Good to hear that your friend has a little girl now. Problem is it takes me ages to get pregnant in the first place and I going to be 40 soon!!!! Almost 33 weeks, wow, how exciting, can't wait to see pics of your LOs but don't rush on my account


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- we put ours up last night, took three hours from start to finish  

Morning Nikki


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- life begins at 40 hun- that's what I have been telling myself since I got there in May anyway!
2009 will be our year   

Beachy- Good girl. bet it looks lovely.
I have treated myself to a new garland for my fireplace too!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It' look lovely doesn't it when the lights are on and the fire is lit...


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah yes it does, getting excited now!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll try and post some pics at some point...just off to get dressed x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ooh I love pics!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning hunnies 

Laura - hope you managed to get to sleep last nite eventually   Ohh hunny sorry about bunny  

Fish - good luck for 2moz hun   

Betty and Bettyboo - hmmm now im confused ithought we only had one betty  

Anne - bought loads hun, but still gotta go down again saturday monring to finish off.  Going on my own this time so will have plenty of time to look round the silly xmas departments too.   Tree tonight then?

Beachy - all pics greatly received petal, our trees not going up till next saturday told dh he has to clean the lounge next satday morning whem im at work  

Nikki -    to you petal, ur not old at all 

Hello to lainey, stephjoy, pixie, tracey, elinor, ophelia and everyone else.

Boss out for a couple of hours so may be able to lurk a bit more today  

21DAYS TO CHRISTMAS   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate-     
Love Christmas!
Yep, DEFO tree tonight, feel nearly back to normal now- well apart from the vile cold sore and cracked skin under my nose   

xxx

Hi Bobbi
xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bobbi - wish i was in my dressing gown too hun, im so knackered today its untrue  

Anne try some vaseline on the cracked skin under the nose hunny, and get some blisteze for that coldsore  

Dh has just phoned me, while out the walking the dog a bird in a tree has pooed on his head       he makes me laugh so much.  Isnt that supposed to be lucky, hhhmm might have to have a go on the lottery saturday, would prefer a bfp next week instead tho  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate, yes it is meant to be good luck hun.
I am the vaseline queen but it don't seem to help
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Oh poor you, coldsores are miserable.   Have you got some of that cream? Don't keep touching it or putting vaseline on it or it'll spread.  Oh can't think of name o that good cream. 

Beach - Bet your tree is fancy! Looking forward to a pic!

Kate - Poor DH!  

Hiya Bobbi!

XX


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls!  Sorry I kinda posted then disappeared - had a rather traumatic few days and I've been in denial about being a PR .... but the time has come where I need to accept it!

Had EC yesterday and they managed to recover 2 eggs!  We were over the moon and for some reason I felt quite +ve that we'd have a embryo to transfer tomorrow.

Then my world started to fall apart again when the phone rang this morning - One egg didn't fertilise and the other fertilised abnormally as it let 3 sperm in and therefore can't be used.

I'm devastated - and I truly don't know where to go next or what to do!  I'm now sat here worrying about so many things .... how are we going to pay for more tx?  Should I go to Care Notts or Nurture?  SHould I go to the Lister but if I go there - how will I do it logistically??

I'm feeling so low as I can see our dream starting to slip away xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Oh honey how dissapointing.    Same happened to Purple and Jen on here (Jen is due to give birth very soon!), If your not ready to give upthen there are always more things to try.  Have you tried DHEA? Combination of stim drugs.  I'm not sure what you've done before but there is always something else to try.


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Laura - I know I have to get another opinion!  I've only ever had Menopur and I'm waiting for my clinic to call me about getting the AMH done - even though my FSH is fine.  Its so difficult isn't it!  I'm not ready to give up yet - I just don't know what to do next!!

Thanks again xx

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

If it helps my last cycle I only got 2 eggs and only one fertilised... this cycle I got 7 eggs and triplets!  It does vary so much between cycles.  Sarah has used exactly same drugs and had had a cycle cancelled and next round got 7 eggs, lots of eggs and frosties.  Your only 36 too.  DHEA has made a huge difference to egg quality for quite a few of us on here.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sarah - so sorry    I agree with Laura, different combination of drugs and DHEA, also find a clinic that takes your RA and thyroid problems seriously, have you considered going abroad for tx?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - Hiya sweetie, hope your doing ok today.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laura - not bad, apart from that rotten cold. How are the LOs? When do you think they will make an appearance?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah- I am so very sorry  
I am in Birmingham and the Lister is our only hope so it seems. Logisticaly it isn't the best of course but I truly believe that they treat you as you and offer the best protocols for individual circumstances and take into account any additional problems you may have like thyroid etc etc.
Of course, abroad is another option but may be worth calling Lister in the first instance.
Let me know if you need any phone numbers etc
Lots of love
Anne  

Morning Laura- Sleep ok?  
Zovirax is the cream but no, too late now to use it. I already look like "scab woman"  

Hi Nikki


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Laura - I've been looking at DHEA all morning    Its such a minefield but definately worth a go I think!

Nikki - I've thought about going abroad for donor eggs but not for tx.  No-one ever seems concerned about my RA or my Thyroid - even my Rheumatologist!  This is my 2nd Clinic (I transferred a year ago as my last one was just horrible) and at this first clinic I was getting 2/3 follies on jusy 100mg Clomid!!  I just don't understand how things can have gone downhill so quickly!!!

Anne - I think I might be coming with you!


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Bobbi!!  I'm looking the Lister's website as we speak xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sarah - How come your clinic did not do ICSI considering you only had two eggs? I will probably go abroad using my own egg, most likely Spain, less stress, better service at the same price or less. I am hypo-thyroid and the registrar I saw yesterday for my follow-up said that she thought that thyroid problems are a major factor in infertility. Are you on meds for that? RA probably means that you need steroids starting from EC, I'd be surprised if Lister would not suggest that, they are into immune treatments although not as heavily as ARCG. You said your FSH is ok? In that case ARCG is also an option, an expensive one though, not that Lister is cheap. I am on DHEA again, seems to have helped last time!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sarah-   .
Seriously, I was pretty much at rock bottom this time 5/6 weeks ago as the two clinics in Birmingham had written me off as a  OAP with crap egg reserve and rubbish FSH    
After my consultation at the Lister last month both me and Hubby felt elated. I am being realistic of course but miracles do happen- and I keep saying- it only takes ONE egg!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nikki - Well the will be here before xmas, I'm hoping by cons will agree to do the c-section at 34 weeks if I've not gone into labour before then.  She wants me to hang on til 35 weeks but I really don't think I can do it, feeling the strain now.

Sarah - I went to Jinemed in Turkey for my last treatment, they were very good and cheaper and I got a nice holiday! If you responded well on clomid maybe they should add that in your stimm mix next time?  I had 100mg of Letrozole (which is similar) added to a mix of menopur and gonal and it seemed to work for me. 

Anne - Hope scab goes soon. Slept in til about 11am! 

my belly is SO itchy


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

There are a lot of clinics out there who just don't try very hard, it's just easier to give the ED speech  

Laura - surely 34 is pretty good for triplets?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Laura- Don't you just LOVE sleeping!
It's my favourite thing to do... well, apart from eating that is   


ladies-  Bit of advice needed................   I have been on the pill (Nicrogynon) now for nearly 2 weeks and I feel one minute I could     and the next minute I could     someone.
My boobs are bloody killing me too
I presume this is just one of the side effects of it?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- Yep, I agree. I had the ED chat from 2 Birmingham clinics yet the Lister didn't even mention it.
Seems to me that if you don't fit in with their criteria then they really can't always be **** d


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh no- My brother has just got into the office .... with a KFC for me      
I am so naughty


xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Average for trips is 32 weeks, so 34 would be fab, but would mean they would need some SCBU and there are no beds at my hosp still, so if I get to 35 would be easier.. is only a week I guess but I'm starting to hurt now.   I'm only little!

Yup I had donor talk after my first IVF.

Anne - I do LOVE sleep...    Talking of food.... off to make some lunch.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laura - oh I see, well I think you are doing great. Btw have you written to that consultant who told you do DE? Talking of which where is Nix, maybe busy writing to her French consultant?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have actually thought about writing to him after the babies are born, He told me I'd never have kids on my 30th birthday after my first stimming scan on my first IVF.  And I was on my own.  God i remember sitting out in the waiting room after crying my eyes out and everyone looking at me.  Was awful.  There are times and places to talk to people about these things not really things that should be casually thrown in the conversation during a scan.  [email protected]

Mmmm tomato soup!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW - DH has just sent me the mpst beautiful bouquet to work bless him
It should be me sending him flowers to be fair as I've been such a cow lately
xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Laura that is awful, not just a [email protected] but also a clueless idiot! Glad that memory did not put you of your food though   I am currently munching my way through a 400g Maltesers box!

Anne - bless him


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- Malteesers to follow my KFC  

Bobbi- Thanks hun


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like a balanced meal to me!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne - Ahh Can't remember last time Tim got me flowers.. he did buy me a photography book other day on Orangutangs as he always says I look like one.... romantic a!

I ate that soup like a 5 year old... need clean Pj's now!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep- well balanced, KFC in one hand, malteesers in the other   
save some for me Nikki 


Laura- Bless Tim!
Hun, you will soon have more flowers than you know what to do with!


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

please take me off your list as being a BFP as I lost the baby at 5 weeks and have already posted this message on another board. You must be very busy setting all this up, but just got quite upset at seeing my BFP which is no more  thanks Jeza



*Stephjoy* said:


> *TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
> 1st IVF - Lister - due to start January 2009*Anna the third*
> Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Betty1*
> looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bobbi3*
> ...


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

hi moderator,
Incase you don't get to the end of this mail.  I have requested to be taken off your BFP list as I am no more, lost baby at 5 weeks.  I already told someone on some list or other, but obviously lots of work on this site...thanks...jeza


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeza - So sorry for your loss.    Steph does our list, she not a mod just one of us, sure she will make the amendments when she is not online next.  PLease take good care of yourself.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

All this talk of food is making me hungry, joint of pork and roastie toasties for tea.  

Laura hope you are ok hun and not stuggling too much   

Anne - flowers off dh what are they?  I gave up waiting and bought my own last weekend 

Sarah - agree with everyone else hun, dont give up just yet, just give urself some time and have some fun over xmas if u can, its does get easier hunny honestly it does.  When ur ready ring the lister and have a consultation down there, i was all ready to go for a donor cycle till i joined this thread petal, but now i at least want to hear what the lister have to say before we make our final decision   

Nikki - u are so right about all the clinics out there that dont wanna know, they make me so mad  

jeza - so sorry to hear your news hun   

Hi to everyone, only 40mins left till hometime

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jeza-  

xx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Kate - thank you!!  The Lister is looking like something we have to go for!!

Anne - oh, you lucky thing!!  Flowers at work - hmmm can you e-mail my DH and hint for me LOL

Jeza - I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - Ah I'm not complaining, I'm over the moon my babies all still inside (even if my belly is itchy and covered in strechmrks, have killer heartburn, swollen ankles, can't sleep, have 6 little feet kicking in my ribs, starting to wee myself in the night!), feel quite sad that soon they won't be in there, I'll miss them.  And of course I'll never be preg again so seems so final.  Must make the most of these last few weeks, I know how lucky I am.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate & Sarah- I am a lucky lady I know.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya girlies

Jeza - I am very sorry to hear about your loss   

Anne - well done DH!! Massive brownie points there - what sort are they??  

Just wanted to say sorry to those who cannot make it tonight due to distance, we will all be thinking of you, as we are only a small part of Team PR!!!! 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there all!

Laura - I really think you should write to the doc who told you you would never have children.  I know it's a pain to draft the letter but I honestly think it is worthwhile.  Kate did it to the clinic which gave her the boot and told her she was "untreatable" and had "zero chance".  You never know - it may mean that next time he engages his brain before opening his mouth.  Clinics get away with far too much.  

SarahSwin - Really sorry for your news.  I know it is hard but try not to be too despondent.  It sounds as though there is a lot to consider here.  The thyroid problems DEFINITELY need to be taken seriously since they are a major factor in ttc - even my GP knew that.  Second, if you were responding fine on clomid then, as laura says, maybe they should explore that a bit further.  I do think it is time to change clinics though - with 2 eggs ICSI should have been a given.    

Jeza - I am really sorry for your loss.  I am sure Steph will update the list.

nikki - nice to see you here.  Hope you are doing ok and feeling positive about going forward.    

Bobbi - hi there!

Anne - you lucky girl with those flowers

Ally - you have a good time this evening!

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL lately; work has suddenly been really busy.  Kate and the twins are doing fine.

love to everyone I have missed.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura - oh hunny the comment about six little feet has made me all goose bumpy   Bet you cant wait to meet them all  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Ally- They are all white roses and some nice green and white spikey ones 
not sure what they are called though
Bet you are really excited about tonight.
Have a lovely time


Hi LJ


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

LJ  - I thought you had gone AWOL as you ovulating!  

Oh yeah, you girls are all meeting tonight, have lots of fun and don't all get too drunk!!  Look forward to hearing all your antics tomorrow!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls

elinor - the plan is to stay on the clexane until 12 weeks, so I'll be a good pincushion by then!

Nikki - I'm glad you've ruled some things out but it must be sooo hard  

Anna - hope that tomato soup does the trick and you feel tickey boo soon  . I like the idea of a plug in nighty though, I always shiver like mad after a GA

Laura -   for your buns and so exciting that you're getting close now, a very special Christmas for you lady  

Slycett - I'd see the bird poo as a good sign, we all need some of that  

Anne - aka 'Vaseline Queen', good result with the flowers, my DH is so caught up in paying for treatment and reducing the mortgage I get nowt, but at least he's saving hard

SarahSwin -   my heart goes out to you, when we had our first tx we were told there was a 50% chance of no fertilisation and I was terrified that night before the call (we got one) but this time we got 7 eggs and 3 embies by changing to short protocol, switching from gonal-f and with a steroid, that's at Nurture by the way, who are great. This result doesn't mean that's the best you can get, sometimes you just need to try different things

Jeza - so sorry to hear about your loss and that you were upset by the list  

I'm fine, getting into the swing of work again but can't wait for the weekend and to fix a bug that's been driving me mad all afternoon  

 to all

Heather x


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi there
Wondered if any of you can advise...

Following 3rd failed IVF had all my bloods repeated. Think I may have done them too soon after failed cycle anyway AMH was 6.5 and FSH 9.7  pretty bad eh... my fsh 6 months ago was 6.3 so not sure whats happening.

My consultant says to do a short flare cycle using Gonal F, maybe oestrogen support and then possibly steroids with the cyclogest after. But he seemed quite apathetic and asked if we really feel we should continue given the odds are so low...

We are used to the bad news given my history and are not ready to stop. 

The embryologist thinks possibly looking at other clinics may be useful - maybe Lister and UCH.

Can anyone enlighten me...give me something to grab onto

x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Bunjy - What is 'your history'? I don't understand from the information given why your consultant is so pessimistic, you are 33 and have a FSH of 9.7, that's fine, not sure about AMH, some of the girls will be able to comment on that. Can you give us some more detail. Number of eggs, embryos and dose used etc. An apathetic consultant is always a good reason to change clinics.


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Nikki2008

My details in brief:
x1 mc 2006, x3 ectopics 2007

1st IVF Long cycle Synarel and Gonal F starting 225 going up to max dose = 8 eggs, 6 fert, 2 ET
Womb lining 12mm

2nd IVF Long cycle Synarel and Gonal F starting 400 going up to max dose = 4eggs, 3 fert, 2 ET
Womb lining 7mm (why did they proceed !!)

3rd IVF Long Cycle Buserilin Inj, Menopur starting low and then up to max dose 600 = 5 eggs, 1 fert, 1 ET
Womb lining 12mm also took clexane and aspirin

It seems I get better eggs on Gonal F but better womb lining on Menopur. However, Menopur gave me no symptoms even at max dose, I responded slowly with a fast growth the 2 days before egg collection - not natural really...also I had my bleed 6 days after transfer with the menopur.

So....thats my sorry old tale...I have to repeat the FSH and AMH in a couple of months as they think they may be inaccurate..oh I dunno...sometimes life would be easier if I were a fish eh...


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mc and ectopics, that must have been hard.  

I am no expert and hopefully some of the more knowledgeable PR ladies will be along soon, but ICSI might be an idea and maybe a combination of drugs, oh and a new clinic! I am curious why does he start you of on a lower dose and then increase it?


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

He says next time he will start me on a higher dose. ICSi is no good for us as I get fertilisation. The prob is low number of eggs and then they don't stick...we'll see - gonna take couple of months to get my head straight x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Everyone ok?

Welcome Bunjy


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Bunjy - your numbers don't seem bad to me - though you don't say if your AMH is pmol or ng/L - makes a huge difference, believe me. I think you have been incredibly unlucky, rather than being a bona fide PR.

Definitely don't give up hope, and do consider clinics abroad - to my memory the Lister, though great for PRs as they'll take us on, haven't given anyone on this thread a baby - though the Jinemed in Turkey is responsible for five, a clinic in Sweden is responsible for at least one, Reprofit in Czech for another... someone fill in the detail here! 

Much as I love the Lister - and they got Tracey pregnant - they are very rushed and it costs a fortune.

I think deep in my heart I believe that all PRs deserve a bit of love and respect from their clinics. If you ain't getting it, move. And you won't get it at any UK clinic I've heard of. Plus the fact you're on holiday, relaxed, etc etc. I had the best time in Turkey, and even though the Jinemed didn't get Steph or Ophelia preggers - they both are now! (by foreign clinics) - they both will testify to how much better it was to get away and do tx in that environment.

Hey Laura! My God, who would have thunk you'd get this far? You're nearly 33 WEEKS!!!! Let's have a round of applause, I reckon. You must, must, MUST write to that consultant while you're recovering from the birth. A lovely picture of the three of them will poke him where it hurts...

Sarahswin - I'm so sorry to hear of your fert disaster. It's such bad luck - and very unlikely to happen again.

Jeza - I'm so sad that your pregnancy didn't make it. Do please, keep posting and let us know what happens with you.

Sorry - just had an interruption to my post and completely forgotten where I was! Better post before it goes out of date...


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Scabby Anne - the micro catflap is fab, Twiglet seems to like it, you can programme up to 10 cats into it i think, he never got on with the magnetic one, he kept losing his collars   Well done on the bike sale, any reason for selling  Pray why was your DH buying flowers, not fair  

Kate - had a giggle on your DH's behalf  

SarahSwin -  

Laura - consultants really don;t think before opening their traps do they, i had a similar conversation on my own after follow-up scan showed the 1 folly on last t/x, i cried all the way home of an hour long journey   

Jeza -  

Ally - hope you all have a lovely time tonight, so jealous  

Right i'm off to bed, 5.30am start in the morning, need to be on the road by 7am   Starting to get a bit nervous now   Have had a busy day getting the house in shape so i don't need to lift many fingers in the next few days  

I'll try and log-on tomorrow night to update you all


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

I've read loads of stuff on DHEA and I have to say - although it sounds fab I'm a bit scared about self prescribing!  On Agestop it says not to take if you've got autoimmune issues (of which I have 2) but then on other sites it says that it can help with autoimmunity.  Oh - I'm confused!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just popping on to wish Fishy good luck for tomorrow!  

Mirra - I know its amazing.. can't believe I am actaully going to have babies!!

Sarah - Have a chat with your cons, most of the more forward thinking clinics are happy for you to be using it but your right to check it out.

Bunjy - Welcome... think Mir has said it all.  

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Tim just oiled my belly for me and said it was a bit like greasing up a really big xmas turkey!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Jeza* - I am so sorry to hear that you lost your baby  - I'm not a moderator and don't read many boards on FF so hadn't seen your post elsewhere - so didn't know to amend the list - I think Dakota (mod) has fixed the one on this thread and I have amended the template I keep on my computer. Sending you huge  and good luck for the future.   

*Bunjy* - as Miranda said, I had treatment abroad at both the Jinemed in Turkey, and Reprofit in the Czech Republic - just wanted to point out in case you didn't know - that on my last cycle, at Reprofit, I had donor eggs from a 24 year old donor, which I am sure had a LOT to do with me finally getting pregnant! Jinemed is a great clinic and while they didn't get me pregnant I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them if you do consider tx abroad - DH and I both loved Istanbul and found it a great place to combine treatment with a holiday.

To be fair to the Lister (sorry M!  ) there are three girls on our list who are currently pregnant after tx there - Juicy, JoJotall and Boppit - just thought I would mention it as Sarahswin was also contemplating tx there -

*Sarahswin* - so, so sorry to read of your failed/abnormal fertilisation - must be so, so disappointing  I would definitely try another clinic if I was you - both Lister and Care Notts offer immune treatment - Lister are also currently having good results from using a Clomid protocol which might suit you if you have responded well in the past with Clomid. I think George Ndukwe at Care Notts is an expert in auto-immune stuff and effects on fertility/IVF so it may be a good idea to try and get a consult with him even if it's just for the advice re your RA and thyroid issues, seeing as that's not too far from you? Good luck whatever you decide to do   

*Nikki* - good to see you again sweetie 

*Fishy* - good luck for EC tomorrow!  - hope you get a some tip-top quality eggs   

*Nix *- any news on when ET will be?   

*Laura* -  at basted turkey! 

Sorry I have missed loads - hope those who met up tonight had a lovely time together 

My queasiness has now almost gone - yay!!  but I now seem to have headaches instead  hoping these are just a side effect of me coming off the oestrogen/steroids/progesterone this week).

I am now officially disgusting DH with my weird cravings - I have taken to having the odd teaspoon of mint sauce (Tescos Finest Mint Sauce with Balsamic Vinegar - yum!) out of the jar in the fridge - and ooooh it tastes soooooooo fantastic at the moment!  Last night, I really fancied extra strong mature cheddar cheese and mint sauce sandwiches but managed to stop myself, realising that it was probably a step too far! 

Lots of love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

Wondered if I could ask you all for a bit of advice please.  Feeling really freaked out at the mo!  I am due for EC w/c 19th Jan and started taking DHEA about 6 weeks ago.  I asked around about side effects before I ordered them and most people had nothing and some had a few spots around the jaw line but that was about it.  Well today I have noticed that I appear to have a moustache!  Now stressing cos I want to get a better response but don't want the hair growth to get any worse.  Has anyone else had such a side effect and if so does it go away when you stop taking the DHEA.  I already felt pretty unattractive as I have put on so much weight since starting on the IVF route and now feel worse with the hair growth.  Any advice would be much appreciated.

Sheps


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I knew you'd come to the rescue with the details Steph! I thought it was odd I couldn't remember anyone getting a baby from there! (Sounds like a shop full of babies, dunt it?)

So, three - that's good odds too. Sorry to mislead people! 

Hmmn, mint sauce? Can't you at least have some lamb with it?  

Sheps - it's possible DHEA has upped your testosterone. How much are you taking? Remember that bodybuilders also take it!  
You should return to normal - just don't pluck them! - when you stop taking it. I had a blood test done for testosterone after a week of DHEA to see if it had risen and based on that reading I dropped my dose to 50mg a day.

Laura - I reckon if you're a turkey we'd all be well fed - we'll be over on the 25th, ok?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Fishy- Lots and lots of luck for today chick   
Sold my bike cos I've had it 2 and a half years and have been on it once  

Bobbi- How are you finding the jabs?  

Steph- Yummy, mint sauce but it's gotta be with lamb  Thanks for Lister info hun  

Ally, Pixie, lainey, Tracey- How was your night girls?  

Hi Nikki2008-  

Kate- Hi hun 

Laura-   . How are the pains?  

Hi Sam- How you feeling? 

Anna- How you doing hun? 

Hi Sarah-Any more thoughts on your next move?  

Hi Miranda- Hope you have a nice weekend  

LJ- Hi, how you doing?  

Heather & Ophelia- How are the preggers gang today?  

Hi Sheps- I did buy some DHEA but ended up sending it back as when I went for my consultation I was advised not to use it.
Hope things work out for you X

Hi Nix- How are you? When is ET for you  

Purple- Long week at work for you hun. Hope last night wasn't too boring  

Hi Beachy- Your tree pics look lovely hun  

 Bugle, Angel, Sonia, Bunjy, Popsi, NikkiW, Ali

No news at my end. Got half the Christmas tree done last night cos by the time we had changed the room round 3 times , we sort of ran out of time! Will finish it tonight though

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Anne    got visions of your half tree   bet you can't wait to finish it


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

- It does look really bloody silly with half the lights on and nothing else. The house looks like a bomb has hit it so tonight the plan is food shopping then finish the tree (well start it really ) then housework, then prob colapse on the sofa!
Got my stepsons tomorrow then my cousin is coming tomorrow evening with her 3 kids        

Oh, my garland looks nice though


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Bobbi-


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bobbi


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

So wonderful to meet you ladies last night, I was so sad to leave and wish we didn't already have plans this week&#8230;next week would have been better for me so I was kinda hoping it would be then. Absolutley looking forward to the next one! I'm off to see my family in Australia on 23rd Dec, and not back until about 20th Jan so it maybe February by the time I get around to organising a meet up. Pixie, you are going to have to PM me how to spell your other name I can't visualise it&#8230;..

I don't know if it was hormones or just meeting you girls, but I burst into tears after 10minutes after I sat down to dinner with DH - and it was one of those small restaurants where the tables are so crammed that your practically dining with half of the crowd (so now random strangers know all about my fertility problems), and then burst into tears again when we got into bed last night.

Tracey - I've had a course of colon cleansing, years ago, nothing to do with fertility. I told you - grew up in a hippy community! I didn't think it did anything that eating nothing but fruit for a few days wouldn't have done - I know TMI.

Laura - I second Tracey's recommendation, gap socks are the only ones worth buying. I when they start walking they have grips on the bottom to stop them slipping.

Jo Mac - things are disasterous on the credit front! The banks are actually terrified to lend money at the moment. Things are very bad, you maybe able to find someone to lend to you though. Careful with financial advisors (as they get either an upfront fee from you - which is actually better, or a sneaky % fee of your mortgage, so you can end up paying more in interest). Did you try one of the online mortgage comparison websites, fill in an application and see if anyone calls you? Our bank wouldn't give me a £1000 overdraft limit on my debit card - and I don't even have any debts on my credit card! (at the moment&#8230

Anna - I hope you feel better soon

SarahSwin - Did you say you have rheumatoid arthritis? I don't want to scare you, and I could be totally wrong, but I think I've read somewhere about a connection between RA and disfunctional ovaries&#8230;. I could be totally wrong, but it seems to be stuck in my head from somewhere, god knows from where as I've read so much. You may have already looked into this - have you heard of this from anywhere also? From memory, we know that any autoimmune disease can affect the ovaries. If you haven't seen a good doctor who is experienced in making these links, I can recommend one. He's not a fertility doctor, but an endocrinologist. In one of the papers that he wrote he talked about a possibility of treating the autoimmune disease and halting any further detoriation on the ovaries. I agree, any clinic you see should be looking into this also along with your fertility.
http://www.pofsupport.org/information/factsheet/fact_sheet_english.pdf

Fish - best of luck for egg collection xxxx

Anne - you sound better love xx

Bobbi - ouch!

Laura - yyyaaayy, your doing so well!

Hi Steph, Nix, Nikki, Beach and all the lovely ladies I know I've missed.

I'm feeling really really low at the moment. Like it's finally settling in that I may never ever have another child&#8230;. Yesterday was a tough day (other than the fab break I had with you ladies), and today I'm finding it all too hard also. I'm very emotional at the moment, could it be the hormones from the miscarriage - or just a natural reaction? Looking forward to seeing my Chinese doc on Monday, she always gives me a bit of a lift mentally and the acupunture makes me feel zen. Is it stupid of me to still have hope this may happen for us? I mean my amh is 0.1, I've high FSH, and just had a miscarriage which was in all likelihood due to egg quality&#8230;. I feel the "hope" of IVF has been taken away as after my mc the Lister have said they don't want to do IVF on me as they think they wouldn't be adding anything. I feel like, like I've had too much hope when really what I need is a miracle, and now it's all coming crashing down that my chances are so low.

Sorry to be such a downer. I think I'm actually going to try to stay off the web for a couple of days and get my head together- we will see how successful I am...probably be back on here in an hour or so!

Sam xxx

/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Sweetie, you are allowed to be on a downer so please don't apologise. You have been through sh!t and you need time to recover.
As for hope, please please don't give up hope hun. You WILL have another baby and it will be a happy and healthy pregnancy- good things happen to good people. I agree, bad things happen to good people too but something good will happen.
You got PG without IVF hun, that's a massive achievement. Keep holding on to that hope and we are here for you.
Sounds like last night was lovely. I would love to have been there.
I am in London on 9th Jan so will see if anyone fancies meeting up. Wow, how fab going away for Christmas hun.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

YAY It's Friday!!!   

We had a really great time last night and I can't tell you how much difference it makes to put a face to a name. Tracey thanks very much for organising the evening   
I really enjoyed meeting everyone and hope we can get together again soon 

Sam: I’m so sorry you are feeling down honey. I wish there was something I can do or say to make you feel better. I'll PM you   

Anne: Morning chick.    I can’t believe you put the tree up without me; our partnership is off the table now. How are you today sweetie?

Bobbi:   for your DH. I bet he was thinking of the times you p..ed him off when he was jabbing you. 

Steph: It’s so nice of you to compile the list hon but it looks like a hard work having to remember everything. Let’s hope everyone appreciates your effort. 

Fishy: Best of luck hon, hope it all goes well.  

Sheps: Sorry to hear DHEA gave you a moustache! I’ve been using it for a little while and haven’t had any side effects but I’ve always had a moustache so no difference there   

Miranda, LJ, Nikki, Sarah, Ophelia, Nix, Purple, Beachy, Bugle, Sonia, Popsi and everyone else I missed have a fantastic weekend…  

xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I waited and waited for you hun but you never turned up   
Really glad you had a lovely time last night  
I am looking forward to the weekend hun, I've just wrapped 6 pressies at work   
What you up to the weekend?
It's Monday you find out about TX isn't it?  

Ps- Steph, yes, I'm with Pixie hun, thanks for doing the list


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just a couple of things cos still busy at work...

Sheps - if the DHEA is giving you a tache then I think it may be time to drop your dose since your testsoterone may well be getting that bit too high! If you want to test your testosterone to verfiy this but don't want to ask a doc then try this link - http://www.nptech.co.uk/index.html - you can send off blood to get it all done yourself.

Bunjy - doesn't sound to me like you are a PR at all - you've just had a bit of bad luck, but your response is certain adequate. They just need to get your protocol right. Your FSH is fine and your AMH (I assume yours is in pmol/l since 6.5 would be high on the ng/ml scale - you are 0.9 on the ng/ml scale) really isn't too bad. Don't assume it is automatically your eggs that are not sticking - that involves the whole embryo so don't blame yourself! Your lining is also fine - I know you'll read that they like to see it at 8mm but my sister's was only 6mm and her twins burrowed in ok. Seems to me you are being very hard on yourself!  Maybe time to consider a new clinic just to have a fresh approach!

love to everyone else

/links


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne, I was offered 10 complimentary tickets for a black tie ball in a 5* star hotel in London for Saturday evening. The tickets are £150 per head but I’ve got them for free   and invited all my mates and their partners so we will be dressing up for that on Saturday eve.    How about you chick?

Hello LJ  

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow- Pix, that sounds brilliant hun. have a wonderful evening  
I have the boys this weekend and my cousin is coming over for dinner with her 3 kids too tomorrow  
xxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

I have just rung the Lister for my AMH results and they are back.  The nurse's tone changed to more sombre and she gently told me that its 0.1 - the lowest you can get.  With that, my high FSH and only 3 or 4 antral follies, is it worth putting myself through any tx in Jan?

Sorry to be a me post, but too sad to write personals.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ali hunni- I'm sorry. What did the Lister say then? Did they offer any advice or direction for you?
I wish I could offer some words of wisdom hun but I'm sure someone here will be able to.
I can tell you though, if the nurse/Dr James feels it's worth carrying on, I personally would. My motto is if I don't try at least once then I will never know. 
Ps- I don't even know how many follies I have, it may be less that you hun.
It may be worth speaking to them again hun and seeing what they say?
  
Anne
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls - need to be quick but:

Ali - hon I am really sorry about your result - it is very upsetting   In terms of treatment in January I personally felt that I needed to give it a shot and just see how I responded, I didnt respond well but everyone responds so differently, Jaya has had ladies get 4 eggs with AMH of 0.1/0.2 so personally I would give it a shot, I think otherwise you will always wonder.... really thinking of  you though - it is not the best news to be told. To cheer you up though - go back over Sams posts and find a list of links that should cheer you up - there is a lady with 0.1/0.2 that got pregnant at the Lister and I think she was older than us   

Sam - honey so sorry but it is totally understandable that you would feel like this, you have been through so much and it is still relatively early days/ your hormones still need to settle after the mc. We all think you are doing brilliantly so hang in there - I need to get out the door but will call you en-route to tube!  

Pix, Lainey and Tracey lovely night last night - looking forward to doing it again soon - maybe we can get some more PRers along next time xx Tracey thanks for being the organiser x

Pix - thinking of you honey - hope you get some good news on Monday - woke up this morning and remembered asking you a question then not letting you speak to answer the question - sorry   I was a bit over excited to be out and about!! Have a lovely night on Saturday - sounds wonderful x

Lainey - hope you didnt end up in Birmingham  

Anne - we missed you last night - we all agreed how much we would have liked you to have come along (and of course everyone else)xxxx

Bobbi - good luck with the stimming - you started that quietly!! Sorry about the bruises!

Laura - how are you and those bubs??

Purps - how was last night with the german scientists?? You inspired me exercise wise - you posted that you had done your Gabby work out and I still hadn't got off my **** at that point so did one gym session, a yoga session and a swim this week  

Heather - hows that pregnant feeling going?

Steph - will pm you back later xxx

Mir - all okay??

Has anyone heard from Nix - I am getting worried - we havent had any news since EC      that she is just finding it easier to get on with 2ww without posting xxxx

Sorry to all I have missed I really need to get out the door - kisses all round


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Ally- thats so lovely of you to say. I will be down of Jan 9th so maybe if you're free then.
Really glad you had a lovely night hun.
Well done on the exercise, impressed  
 

Not heard anything from Nix btu maybe you're right.
As long as she's ok


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ali27 - really sorry to hear you are so upset over your AMH result.  However, I do feel very strongly that treatment is definitely worthwhile.  Firstly, none of these hormone tests is conclusive as to your response - my sister had worse FSH than you and she got 5 eggs.  Second, none of these tests can tell you anything about egg quality, which is all-important!  If you only get 2 eggs and they are both great then that is one more than enough.  Finally, the Lister are really experienced at dealing wtih high FSH/low AMH etc. and they are in the best position to consider the right protocols etc. which will give you the best possible chance.  It's definitely not time to give up!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon my lovlies

Wow what a horrible rainy day it is 2day.

Ali so sorry about ur result hun, mine wasnt much better at 0.71 but still gonna give it a go before moving onto donor cycle, even tho me and dh agreed only 3 cycles and this will be our third.  Mmmmm will have to work hard on getting him to agree to a 4th i think 

Anne - got a cold sore pop up this morning hun, dont know where the bloddy hell it came from tho  

Sam    hunny

Sorry only a short post, hello to all those ive missed, which is most of you i know   promise i will be a good girl and try and do all personals when i get home, its impossible to do them at work cos boss is always lurking around the corner as soon as i go on to pc  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx

Fish good luck for today   for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Bloody cold sores! I am having a quiet day at work today.
For your boss


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali27: I’m so sorry about your AMH result. I find it really odd though everyone seems to be getting 0.1 lately!! I’m almost losing my faith in this test completely. Girls are right, please try at least once and see how you respond to a tx,you are only 36 hon.  

Ally: You are such a lovely and caring person.   I've felt like I’ve known you for a long time from the moment we met – how bizarre! Do you think we are sisters?   Check if your dad went on holiday in Turkey (33 years ago) and had a one night affair with my mum   

Anne: Ally is right, we missed you last night. If I’m here on 9th Jan I’ll definitely be there to meet you. 

Kate: Hello hon, be careful we don’t want you getting caught up.  

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix-  Ah thanks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Had a terrible nights sleep, back ache and just couldn't get comfy.  

Ali -   Deciding about treatment is your choice, for me I needed to try everything so there were no doubts in my mind.  But if this is going to be your last go I would really prepare for it, get your 4 months of DHEA in even if it means delaying fo a month or so.  

You all sound so busy with your xmas preparations! Oh I wanna get Christmassy too!!

XXX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your positive and reassuring messages.  Is it just me, or does this process make you more able to adjust quickly to new and changing situations? Dont feel so tearful now after all your posts and also having rung the Lister back and spoken to a nurse.  She said that the con would have expected my AMH to be low and decided on the protocol accordingly.  But he only prescribed 300 Menopure.  Dont think that will cut it now! (Iknow we dont know how we'll respond till we try but that would be like taking an aspirin when you've chopped your leg off!) And what about the 7 day downreg? What about SP instead?  Am hoping another con is calling me back to day as mine is not in again til Wednesday - have emailed him though but cant wait til then!

Anne - thanks again for everything   Enjoy your weekend with the boys and the meal with your cousin and their children.

Kate - dont get caught!!  Which scale is your AMH on?  Mine is 0.1 which I think is equivalent to 0.74 but not sure of the scale abbreviations. Really hope for you it is 3rd time lucky  

LJ - Thanks hon.  Any news with your plans?? How are Oliver and Emily?   And can you tell us what your DP's odd name is??  I remember reading that recently??

Ally - thank you so much   Have you spent today doing anything nice? Am I right in thinking you were off work today? Wish i lived so near Westfield.  Could do with some retail therapy now.  May pop to Southampton's equivalent - West Quay.  not the same though.

Pixie - you may have a point about the AMH, though it did take ages to come back so the con artist lab must be inundated!  Was yours doen at the Lister too and do you know which scale?  Just trying to gauge how others have proceeded after the results, if you get what I mean.  I'll say it again, but our histories are so similar.   

Sam -   sorry you are so low.  I think it is a totally natural reaction after the last few weeks.  It would seem that you chinese doc and the diet is doing something and has given me hope too. Hope you have a restfull weekend with your family and feel better soon.

Laura - Hope your back feels better soon.  

Off to get dressed.......... I did work til 4am this morning!!  And am sure the fact that I am tired is now helping with all this.

Thanks to you all again - you really are such a special bunch of women


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura      hunny, wont be long now. 

Ali - im still not sure whether to go straight down the donor egg route instead hun, after having a quick read through on hear im more undecided than ever now.   Think i may have a look at some clinics abroad on tinternet later tonight see what waiting lists and prices they come up with.  Ho hum so much to think about and the more i think about it the more confused i get.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ali27 - I'm so so so sorry to read your post.  I'm so sorry this has had to happen to you too. You must be just feeling terrible today.     It's terrible that this has to happen to anyone at all, I wish so much I could find a cure and help us all so no other woman will ever have to feel this pain.  Stay on here, it's impossible for other people to know how we feel and just how devasting it is, I've become an anti social wreck, I don't want to talk to people who don't have fertility problems anymore, I'm sure I will grow through this phase though but right now this is the only place that's safe.

I will never ever forget the day I got the phone call with my amh result of 0.1, I'm so sorry this had to happen to you and I know you will be feeling really low right now.        I've tears in my eyes for you today.

Some people with amh of 0.1 do go on to have babies, did you see the links I posted earlier on this thread?  If not let me know and I'll send them again. Only you can decide if you want to give IVF a go.  

I chickened out at the last minute as you know (as it turns out in my case, thank god as I would have been starting injections while I didn't know I was pregnant, and even my consultant at the lister said that would have completely messed with my IVF cycle, it would have been a disaster to be doing IVF with HCG coursing around my body), but I'm still not ruling IVF out as I will need to know that I did my best.  I'm going to continue on this path for a while longer, and then give it a go before I give up.  

I may always regret not trying IVF sooner, I'm pretty sure your fertility doesn't go "up" as you age  , but I'm not expecting to have a super response, and it seems the herbs and acupunture are doing something for my natural cycle, so maybe I'll stick with my natural cycle for now while it appears to be doing something.  Knowing me I'll change my mind again next month.  My heart goes out to you.     You have some difficult decisions to make and a rocky time ahead of you - we are all here to hold your hand - and hold each others hands. xxxx

Is it just me, or does it seems that this thread seems to getting more of us with amh of 0.2 and 0.1?  Oh I so wish I could cure us all..  

Love Sam xxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Kate -     to you too.  If your thinking about the DE route, as long as the cash situation or the disappointment isn't going to be too much of a burden, would you give yourself a chance first?  The Lister DO have patients with IVF of 0.1 getting pregnant. In my age group (I'm 36), the live birth rate for women with 1 to 3 follicles is 19%, which actually isn't all that bad.  I actually think it's pretty good, it's higher than I would have expected.

If you want to post or PM any info you find on DE abroad I'd love to see it too.  Natasha once mentioned something about DE in the scandinavian countries somewhere, I hear so much about Spain and Czech Republic, but I'd never heard of that - it did grab my interest.

Sam xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sam-  

Kate- You seem a bit down today chick?   

Ali- My pleasue hunni . 

laura- Ah hun, try and have some snoozes on the sofa


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi lovely Anne   

I really am going to try and stay off my laptop for a while now ladies.  I just saw Ali's post and couldn't help myself.

xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sam - will have a look 2nite and pm hun   

Anne - dont really feel down, just a bit despondant i suppose - isnt that the same tho   Just want to give my dh a family at the end of the day, he would make such a great daddy.   Dont know how id feel doing a donor cycle tho   Still at least im thinking about it now, instead of just saying yes or no, so suppose thats gotta be a good sign eh?  I want this baby to be from my own eggs if at all possible but how long do you carry on trying with old eggs, and then i think it may be some one else egg but it would be grown in my body and i would nourish it and give birth to it so it would be mine.  But then would it look like me or not?  God so much to think about no wonder im nuts  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- Will be thinking about you hunni. Look after yourself and have a nice weekend


Kate- There is so much to think of hun. You would make a lovely mommy too hun.
I posted on the over 40's thread today - think its called 41 and BFP- quote inspiring . You should have a read- will send the posts hun


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165341.msg2646861#msg2646861

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ali27 - I think you got very good advice from the Lister nurse; your doc wasn't expecting your AMH to be great so he has decided on a suitable protocol. Just take it forward from there and think of your results as being tools for your doctors to use to help you.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: My AMH was done at the Woking Nuffield Hospital but I'd really like to get it checked out again somewhere else. I've heard many stories about people who were given wrong AMH results. I'm sure my results will come back exactly the same if not less but at least I can see if DHEA is doing any good. Have you started taking any yet?

You know how I found out about my AMH results&#8230; My consultant's *WIFE * called me one morning a couple of month's ago and told me on the PHONE I would need DE, I had no other way of having a child because my AMH was very low. This didn't even come from my consultant can you imagine??&#8230;I was on the way to work and burst into tears in front of all the commuters and couldn't stop crying for the rest of the week. I can't describe the pain I had to go through so I know exactly how you are feeling right now&#8230;stay with us honey, you are very sensitive at the moment and nobody not even your closesest ones will understand what you are going through&#8230;  

Lots of love.

xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Pix Ali.

Right, that's it for this week girls, I am doing one home now
Have lovely weekends and will prob speak over the weekend

Hugs
   

Anne


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne  

xx


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

You guys are amazing!!!  I've never felt so supported in my whole life!  Thank you all so much!!  Sam - I've PM'd you.

I feel a bit better today - can't help but feel sad about my over fertilised egg - the closest we've ever come to a little bit of both of us stuck together.  I'm looking into a Clomid/Menopur mix cycle and I've booked to go to a Nurture Info Evening just to see what they say.

Lots of love to you all and have a great weekend xxx


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi there everyone

Boy, I am starting to feel my AMH of 3.4 (but I don't know on what scale - they said they would be expecting 5 for someone my age, but it could be higher or lower....) is pretty good!

I can't believe the insensitivity of the way some people get told these things!! reading some fo the posts makes me really cross. I had mine tested at GCRM, and they were fine about giving me the result - helped I think by the fact that they had already suggested it might be lower, given my age, but that it didn't mean they couldn't offer treatment. I also had a pretty poor ovarian assessment scan - one was completely in hiding and they only found three antral follicles on the other one. BUT they were also clear that in older women, or those with lower AMH the results will vary month to month even in the same individual - there are fewer potential eggs remaining, and it becomes more of a lottery how you respond. 

None of the tests tell you about egg quality, so they can't tell you if you respond less well whether that makes it less likely to work with your own eggs (but they are pretty sure if they find a young donor it stands a better chance - much nicer for their clinics statistics!)

Sam - you must still be mourning your recent loss, I really feel for you. But at least the herbs and acupuncture have given you some hope - IT CAN WORK FOR YOU; I just hope it does so again, and that next time your precious embie stays the full nine months.  

Pixie - can't believe the consultant's WIFE told you! That is outrageous. And didn't even check if it was ok to talk - such bad practice, and we are paying for all of it!!  

Kate - I know the whole 'try again or donor eggs' debate can turn my head to mince sometimes.   I think if you pick a clinic in this country they try to do quite a bit to match in terms of looks, but at the end of the day you have to be ready for it, and if you are wanting to give it a go with your own eggs then I say maybe you need to do this first, and (like me) keep DE as a 'plan B'. I think it will still feel like 'my baby' however it gets here - I just hope that it's soon. 2009 would be good! I feel I have been proactive in getting my name on at least one waiting list (I will wait till January for the NHS one - I think they want you on one list OR the other, GCRM are happy to have you waiting on DE list and having 'one last go' (or 'another last go'!) at the same time). I have also talked it over with a counsellor (can't speak too highly of her - best part of the whole NHS treatment by far) - that might help, but it has to be someone you feel comfortable with.

Anne - I may join you on the over 40 TTC board (or I might be too busy keeping up here!) - I also 'fit' in the singles board, and at least two clinic ones as well. Might just have to decide to stick here until I sort internet at home (or work part time so I can manage to keep up!)

Ali27 - sorry about your AMH result. WHat is your fsh like? I ask because my AMH is low, but my FSH fluctuates, and although I have now been labelled PR I have noticed most fluctuation in results when taken alongside my FSH. EG last year I had a long protocol cycle, on 450 of Fostimon most of the way (and needed longer than average) - I did manage 7 eggs, but only one fertilised and it didn't make it to ET. I had an FSH at the beginning of the cycle of 9.7 or something - I was really panicky about that, convinced my FSH was going up and I was peri-menopausal (it hadn't been measured in over a year, and had been 6.8 before). I then decided to try IUI (a long story but not a choice I regret and it fitted in better with the travel to Manchester). I then ovulated early for the first try, so did not go ahead, but the next month (FSH now back to 6.6) was put on Fostimon 75 (miniscule dose!) with buserelin added on one week in to stop me popping too soon. I ended up over responding and having IVF and 6 eggs! (BFN, but still there was a reasonable chance). I am wittering on like this because I think some numbers matter for some people - this is not an exact science - but they actually need to give it a go (or more than one, with flexibility about what they do in response) to find out WHICH numbers matter for YOU. With AMH the strongest link I have heard it has to actual response is that it is 70% predictive. This means that for 30% of women it is not of much predictive use at all. Hope you are feeling less down about it now - there is definitely hope out there. Hold on to it!

Laura - hope your backache is not too bad - you need to be able to sleep now at least - this time next month you'll have a whole new set of demands on your nighttime! It is fantastic that you have got to over 32 weeks - hang in there.  Hope it is ok to have my next cycle after only 3.5 months on DHEA - I read your advice to Ali - January is my NHS (but still self funded?!) go, so I can't postpone, it would be then or wait to be re-referred and go on the waiting list again (6 months for referral, then 8-9 on waiting list). If it doesn't work I would happily go to GCRM again - and have discussed what they would do differently next time etc - since the wait for DE is a year I have plenty time to think about it all (and am already borrowing the money for it all from my parents, so just add it to the deficit column!) But I am hoping January will bring the start to the year that I want....

Little Jenny - how are your niece and nephew? Have you gone shopping for them yet (I mean since they arrived, obviously now you know them it is a whole different experience getting things to before when you knew them as 'bumps' - at least that is how I have felt about all my nieces (3) and both my nephews). Hope all is well.

Bobbi - don't worry about the bruises, they will heal and hopefully it will all be worth it!

I had better actually post this (though I bet I will have missed a gazillion posts in the time it takes me to write just this!)
All best wishes to everyone I haven't mentioned as well - I will get to know the names, and I do try to say an individual prayer at least as I am reading the posts. I can't help being slow - it's just been a long week!
love
Elinor x


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks you all for your kind responses !they are encouraging just when I'm feeling like going into hiding.

Can I ask two other questions:

Can anyone recommend a clinic in the London / South East area which is known for being good re treating people who are PRs?

Can anyone recommend a clinic that does a 'natural' cycle with minimal drugs?

The stuff about clinics abroad is very useful - hadn't really thought of Turkey...can be an idea xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Elinor - 3.5 months is fine for the DHEA, I did it for 3 months and through stimms so about that for my last cycle.    

Bunjy - I must admit I didn't do too much investigating in London as they were too expensive for me, I know Lister is good for PR's but not sure were it is.  I did do alot of research on nat IVF and to be honest I struggled to find somewhere that came reccommended. There is CREATE in London but one of the girls on here found them a bit rubbish, but I guess thats only one person.  Sorry I'm a bit rubbish!  Sure others will be along with ideas for you.

Oh I'm so excited... I'm going out tomorrow!!! We are going to look at a car, its only about 15 mins away so I think I will manage it.. so excited... seems years since I've left the house! 

So you all got exciting friday nights planned?  I'm looking forward to I'm a celeb final, don't mind who wins, I like them all now.

XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi laura,

Ahhh petal, hope you have a nice time tomorrow hun, dont get goin over any bumps in the road   Looking forward to im a celeb too hun, joe or martina to win for me  

Merry hill 2moz to finish off xmas shopping, felt a bit down today got the whole one last try with my own eggs or donor eggs playing through my mind again   

Bunjy ive got ap for the lister chelsea for end of jan, still not decided what to do tho, £180.00 for initial consultation and about 7 weeks waiting for appointment.  Dont know whether they can help me tho as im a bit of an oldie  

Elinor - impressive post hun, you put me to shame 

Hi anne, littlejenny, sam and everyone else   

Kate
xxxxxxxx

Pix - ur consultant needs a smack in the gob insensitive tosspot


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - Its a tough one, you know your chances with DE are fab, but then are you ready to give up on your biological child?  Its a personal choice.  Turkey was our last shot with my eggs, but then I got a good crop and was going to give it a another go if got a BFN. You prob need to speak to the Lister and see what they say.  Maybe get your self on ome DE waiting lists anyway, they are long and then you'l have a plan B in place?  Steph did that and all worked out well for her.  I always like to have my fingers in lots of pies!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura - no hun dont think im ready to give up on blonde haired blue eyed fat arsed minature version of me    Think we gotta give the lister a chance and i need to take a chill pill   Thanx hunny   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Girls - I just wanted to post to point out if any of you have noticed the HFEA consult link on the top of this page.  It asks for suggestions about how clinics report their stats.  I wrote that they should have to report their stat's alongside letting people know if they accept or decline to treat low amh or high fsh patients - as this, as we know, makes a huge difference in reporting how good they really are.  Another suggestion I made was that maybe the clinics should have to report their stat's not only in terms of age, but using AMH or FSH also.


I'd also like to voice up that clinics should not be allowed to state that you "won't" have a biological child with your own eggs if you have bad hormones, just that they won't treat you and that your chances are lower.

Think this maybe our chance to make a bit of a difference to future PRs - and the future of PRs.  It would be great if we all took the time to say something along these lines, so that maybe if enough of us complain something will be done.

And maybe if more clinics were forced to treat us PRs, there would be more research and info and maybe even some steps forward.

have a great weekend all

love sam


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - All my babies have short legs.. none seem to have taken after Tim... so I', looking forward to some short round ginger babies!!   You#ll get your babies hon. XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nix - oh hunny good luck     for a bfp for you

Laura - thanx hunny i will keep trying  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey Nix, did you say 3 embies on board? I thought they could only transfer 2 ..... am I missing something?

Sam


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.
Went to Tesco about 6.30 and only got in at 9.30      
Arsed around with the Chrissy tree again and it still ain't finished  
Had a chinese and just on sofa catching up.
Ah, but I saw THE most beautiful baby in Tesco, I had to go and say how lovely she was to her dad, and guess what....she smiled at me...and guess what, I had tears streaming down my face  . God knows what her dad thought!!
Anyway, it's all good and I was crying cos she smiled at me and I REALLY want one of our own.

Nix- Wow hun, thats brilliant. I bet your are made up  

Hi Elinor-  

Kate- Happy Merry Hiling   

ooooh Laura- A new motor, what you gettin?  

Sam-  

Love to all, think I am gonna hit the sack now. Got god awful pains- feels like I'm ovulating but didn;t think you did on the Pill 

Oh Bloody hell- That really ANNOYING Iceland advert is on- I am gonna write in to get it banned!!!! Anyone wanna join my petition?   

Muchos love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

PS- Anyone heard from Fishy?
x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

It's been so busy on here and find it impossible to keep track of everyone's new I'm afraid.
Also gonna try and stay away for a while hence why I haven't been posting much.

Glad to hear you had a fab night last night girls. Those of you who managed to meet up.

Laura- Not long for you now. 

Sam-  

Anne- Happy jabbing girl.

Fish- Good luck for EC and ET. 

Steph- How's you and the bump? Starting to show yet?

Nix- Fab news ET went well and for having 3 embies put back. Was it a day 3 transfer?
Regarding gestone injections, I think you're supposed to avoid injecting in a vein or if your bleeding? I had a few drrops of blood on a couple of injections when I was on Progesterone in oil in my bum but was told not to inject if bleeding. (Although how are you supposed to know until you've already injected??!!  )
Good luck for test day hun.    

Heather- How's you? Do you still have any cramps and twinges?

Hi Miranda,Kate, Ally, Pixie, Beach, Nicks,Emma, Bugle, Ali, LJ, Bunjy, sarahswin and eveyone else i may have missed. 

Sorry for lack of personals, this thread is moving so fast.

Went to see GP today and he will try and arrange a scan for me which is very kind of him as it would save me from going private/spending more hard earned money. He said he will phone me next week with a date.
Finding it hard to stay confident it will work out cos of previous history and every AF cramp/gurgling movements in tummy sends me into hysteria galore.

I know I'm so lucky to have reached this stage. I just wish I could enjoy it without losing my mind with worry.    If only i could be put to sleep and be woken up in 8 months time. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kate - I think you should go to the consultation at the Lister and see what they say.  What's £180 in the great scheme of things? If you book it now, 7 weeks will come round in no time.
BTW - your dog looks so cute!  Is that 3 tennis balls in his mouth?  

Sam - Thank you for your gorgeous message - its really helped me to pick myself up and brush myself off.    I read the links you posted previously - very inspiring, thank you.  And I will certainly be taking the time to feedback to the HFEA.  The points you made are spot on.  The bit I have trouble getting to grips with is that whilst all the stats are painting a poor prognosis for me, I seem to ovulate each month (monitor and BBT charts confirm) and I have reasonably regular periods which are quite heavy - not really changed since I was a teenager.  Just dont get that part   


Pixie - Cant believe how you were told about your AMH.     Your consultant wasn't Nick Brook was it?  he is my NHS one but works at Woking too, privately.  

Nix - congratulations being PUPO!    Hope your botty feels better soon 

Elinor - My FSH has been between 15.1 and 17.3 since March 2007.  In October it was 5.4 which i know is great but the E2 was much higher than usual and it was onyl a 22 day cycle - very short for me, usually 28/9 days.  Interesting figure about the 70% predictive value.  What was your AMH?

Sarah - the support here is amazing, isn't it.  Could get through this without it.  

Laura - enjoy your trip out tomorrow.  What sort of car are you looking at? is it an MPV for your soon-to-arrive large family?  

Bunjy - The Lister is in Chelsea, right ny the bridge.  10 minute walk from Sloane Square tube station.  

Anne -   The baby in Tesco smiling at you is an omen   

Hi to everyone.


must go to bed now.  Feel totally drained after this afternoon.

Thanks again, Ali xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry Anne, realized you're still on the pill, thought you had started the jabs.   See it 's too busy on here for me to remember.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening Ophelia- No point me saying try not to worry cos that would be very hypocritical of me- as I'm the worlds worst worrier 
All I can say is , this is your time hun and lets   for a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Not jabbing yet, got ages left of the lovely Pill NOT, I hate it, it's turning me into an emotional freak with bloody sore boobs 
No, I'm fine really, just glad that we have got this chance to try for our dream
Lots of luck to you hunni
  

Ali- I hope so hun hope it was an omen for all of us  
N'night, sleep well


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

PS, Oph- Thanks for adding me on ********, where's your pictures though?
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Anne- Don't seem to be able to upload my pic. Probably too ugly. 
Will try again.


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello All Sorry for being such a crap FFer

Can't even remember all Ive read to do personals, just a few things pop into my head, AAlly, good on you for the exercise hunny, I've done DVD twice and powerwalking twice this week, but still feel like a beached whale!

Sarahswin, I know how you feel about your eggy letting too many sperm in, my one & only did that! let 2 in   made me feel so sad! but hey we go on, and hopefully next time they will do the right thing, I think it was Mir who said to me she was sorry my egg was such a hussy! It made me smile when not a lot else did! Mir's good at that! But then so many peeps on here are just pure stars!!!

Mir how are you and the Robstar?

Laura hunny enjoy your trip out tomorrow, and you're such a clever trip mummy to be keeping those little ones growing! but I'm sure they will be out before spring don't worry! When's your next scan? I'm sure they will be out of all those premmie clothes you've got soon!!!

Fish, how did EC go? praying for lots of fertilisation in the love lab for you!!!

Nix congrats for your 3 little one's when's test day?

LJ how are you sweetie?

Anne hunny hugs to you and soon the baby smiling at you will be your own hey!!!

Hello to eveyone else, thinking of you all, but trying to keep comp time down to a minimum, and had manic week in work this week!

Had bloods done by GP today hopefully in prep for the lister early next year. not sure if GP will wait till results back to refer me, but trying not to stress, and only been on DHEA a week so want that in my system for as long as possible before starting next treatment!  Also had Acc today and it's not as easy as it first was, he's working on deep levels and delving into my past which is not the most pleasant experience. I'm realising that  no matter what the Docs or tests say, the blockage could be in me at a very basic level! lets hope that my ACC guy can unblock me and then who know's

Got to try everything hey!

Hugs to all thinking of ya!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix      congratulations on being PUPO x x x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies- Happy Saturday 

Purple hun-  . You can self refer to the Lister hun, thats what I did. Well done on being a Fit FFer!!
The last time I did exercise was July and ended up in physio for 2 months after doing myself a kneee injury 
I reckon I could be the new Father Christmas, certainly seem to be getting his figure  


Morning Beachy- Right, guess what I'm doing now Yes, finishing the christmas tree 
How are you? 

Fish- Thinking of you hun  

Ally- Hello Mrs  What you upto the weekend?

Ali- Good to hear you were feeling a bit better last night. Have a great night tonight  

Pix- And you have a great night tonight.  

Sam- Morning chick 

Laura- Happy car buying hunni 

Anna- You ok hun, not heard for you for a few days?  

Hi Nix- Ohhhh another PUPO lady and look what happened to our other 2  

Ophelia- Don't be daft, get that pic up so we can see ya. How you feeling? 

Hi Miranda-  

  Angel, Bobbi, Bugle, LJ,Popsi, Lainey, Tracey, Elinor, Betty and BettyBoo, Bunjy, Sonia, SarahSwin, Nikki2008, NikkiW , Steph, Heather, Kazzie


   

Anne
xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Anne- it's the longest dressing of a tree ever....hope you get it sorted    I'mok thanks, had works xmas meal last night and out for lunch and drinks today with friends too....I'll be shattered by 5!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell me about it! I kept running out of steam/time in the week and this bloody cold has done me in.
Feeling fine today though so no excuse!
Have a lovely lunch today


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi 

Miranda7 - I am taking 75mg DHEA, or was until it appeared!  Didn't know what progesterone level was before I took them cos my consultant doesn't agree with them and wants me to sign a disclaimer before treatment even though his boss recommended my friend took them!  I still may ask my GP to do a test to see if the levels are high and think I will drop to 50mg.  I found out after taking the tablets I got from Biovea that they do some with no side effects so may order some of them even though they are more expensive it will be worth it!!

Little Jenny - thanks for info, if my GP doesn't come up with the good will try the test online.

Thanks for your help
Sheps
x


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning Sheps, are you referring to Keto-7 Dhea if so I am not sure if it is effective for us PR ladies as it can't be converted into testosterone and estrogen. I am sticking with the ''normal' DHEA which was used in the trials. Maybe somebody else can give us some more info.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I used the 'normal' stuff too, Nicki! Worked for me.

Shep - make sure he tests you for testosterone, not progesterone - very different!

Beachie! Ta for the card mate!  Could you do me a favour and PM me your address? I'm doing my cards this evening.

Mrs O - you can't possibly worry more than I did! Maybe you can, but you know what I mean. It all turned out well in the end, and it bloody well will for you, so there!

Bunjy - the Lister is at the central London end of Chelsea Bridge - parking's over the bridge out of the congestion zone and easy.

Hello to Anne, Kate, Anna, Sam, Pixie and... oh, I give up. Hi all! 

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning,

Mrs O - I agree, comatos state til after they arrive... if only i was rich thats what I'd have done!

Mir - Oh I LOVE writing xmas cards

Sheps - I used the normal stuff too.

Beachie - Thanks for card too... I've not got cards yet.    Your tree loked lovely!

Anne - How big is this xmas tree??!

Purple - I know I have all these weeny clothes washed and packed and looks like these babies are gonna be 10lbers!!! (god I hope not!)

Getting more and more AF pains and braxtons over last week so think they are planing to exit soonish.  As for the car we are looking at silver one with sliding doors! Thats all I know! I love my little polo but I guess its not that practical with 3 babies, esp as only a 2 door. I've thought of attaching the babies to the roof in the hope of keeping it but Tim wasn't impressed.  Anyway... new hutch is being built in garden as I type so best go supervise that!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

The excitement of thinking I may go out today has sent my blood pressure through the roof.  Called hosp and they want me in, hope they can just give me something and then send me home.  Have horrible feeling they will keep me in..  We'll see.  Will update you all via Mirra if any exciting developments!

XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Laura take care hun, hope the blood pressure comes down soon.  Stop getting excited!!!  

Anne - have you finished that tree yet? 

Fish - hi hun hows everything going - not heard from you yet?  

Miranda - hi petal how r u this fine sunny day? 

Hi to beachy, nix, bobbi, steph, tracey, purple, ophelia, sarahswin, bunjy, pixie and everyone else hope ur all enjoying the sunshine for a change.

Im off for a little kip, been up since 8, down merryhill for 9, all xmas shopping finished (i think )  Off out tonight for  40th suprise birthday party, hence the need for a kip, otherwise i'll be asleep in my jd and coke by 9pm.  Dont get out often and intend to make the most of it  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - sorry for going awol yesterday, bit difficult to squat at the laptop with trapped wind  

Laura -   turkey basting! Car sounds a great idea, you're going to need all that space with 3 and massive pushchairs   Hope the hutch is finished   Good luck and take it easy  

Steph - yummy cravings, but slightly odd  

Anne - you look are putting me to shame, haven't even thought about getting the tree out of the loft yet  

Sam/Ali/Kate -  

Bobbi - f resistance  

Pixie - that's awful finding out from your consultants wife, i hope you reported them   Have a great time dressing up tonight  

Purple - your acc could work wonders  

Nix - wow hun, 3 on board, what's your OTD  

Ophelia - don't worry hun, just take every day as it comes, enjoy  

Had EC yesterday, out of 11 follicles i got 7 eggies, 6 of which were mature. Had the call this morning and 3 have fertilised. I'm so so relieved  

Slightly uncomfortable, really windy (with trapped wind) and constantly weeing  

ET is booked for 11.30 on monday morning, having acupuncture before and after  

Started the pessaries this morning too, my head was really finding that bit hard to get around, but it was surprisingly ok  

So, next hurdle monday and then the dreaded 2WW   

 to everyone xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Fish - way to GO!!!! Well done you.

Laura - bah, bloomin blood pressure! Let me know you're ok.

Kate - I'm going to join you for that nap - budge over!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Mir - hope you are bobster are ok  

Right off to the loo again, wind and a full bladder - ouch


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Fishy* - well done you!   good luck for ET on Monday sweetheart   

*Laura* - sorry to hear your BP has shot up - hope all is well   

*Nix* - well done PUPO lady! wishing you lots of luck and hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too  !

*Ali* -  - sorry to hear for your result - I agree with the others, there is definitely still hope and if you can afford it then try with your own eggs at least once, so that you can say to yourself that you did try, and won't wonder what might have happened. If you do decide to move onto donor eggs like I did, you have plenty of time - there is less of a ticking clock as the eggs will be coming from a younger donor, and it's then more down to how old you feel comfortable with for starting a family. Reprofit's waiting list for DE is currently about 11 months, and the doctor there is very happy to put you on it knowing that you are still trying with own eggs and might need to cancel. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them, and they have a good variety of physical matches. Hope so much that you have success with your own eggs though    and never need DE 

*Purple* - good luck with the accupuncture    

*Ophelia* - hello pregnant lady!  hope you are keeping yourself and that mini-bump warm! Make sure you sign up to the Babycentre website newsletter - it sends you an email each Monday letting you know what is happening in there and how big and clever your baby is getting at each stage  http://www.babycentre.co.uk/

Lots of love to everybody else  - must go do some housework!

Steph xxx



/links


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

The  is up girls   
The house is ***** and span and the Chilli is in the oven, quite impressed I must say!
Got my cousin and her 3 crazy kids coming in a bit for tea    

Laura- How you doing hun?

Fishy-           
I am so pleased for you hun  
Put your feet up and rest till Monday  

Kate- Have a lovely night and a large one for me    

Hi Mir & Steph

Girls- A question for you, can I have any alcohol at all like  glass of wine with dinner?
I have cut it out completely since September but just wondered?

Feeling all Christmassy ladies, I have a good feeling about 2009 for us  


Anne


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hello,

I'm back.  BP still high but everything else ok so just home and back on tue for testing wee... but I was very naughty and stole a pot of them sticks so I can do myself and save me a trip!  

Anne - Yes drink!! Please chill have a few glasses, does no harm I promise! Have nice chilli!

Kate - Enjoy your do!

Mirra - Budge over, think I need nap too!

Just had lovely ******.    hmmm so is Owen gonna go tonight?  PLease!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- glad all is ok with you all


----------



## Swinz (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow this thread moves fast!!  Please bear with me till I get to know you all and catch up on your journeys!!

I'm thinking of starting DHEA .... just going to run it past my Con on thursday but I actually trust you guys on the subject more than I do him!!

What dosage did you start on?  I'm thinking 50 to start off with or maybe 75 xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

As your in your mid thirties I'd say start with 50mg, thats all I took (and M I think).

Night night all.


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

Nikki2008 - yeh it was the Keto-7 DHEA but won't bother if it doesn't do the job, thanks for the info.

Miranda - sorry 'testosterone' i'm really scatty at the mo and haven't started on the drugs yet!  Mind you since the last 2 lots of treatment it has really made me forgetful and scatty, or could it be my age!!!

Laurab - thanks for the info and Good luck with your triplets, wow what and inspiration you are!!

Swinz - i'm on 75mg of DHEA but I am 40.

Off to do a mountain of ironing, looks white outside and very cold!!!!!!!

love
Tracy
x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Just checking in
How is everyone?

Laura- I didn't have any wine cos I had no lemoande to make me a spritzer  Thats the only way I like wine (lightweight)
What the F is Eoghan still doing in the X Factor??
He's a wimp
Did you get your car?
How you feeling today?
Love the stealing of the sticks, exactly what I would have done   

So, Kate, Pixie,& Ali- How did our nights out go?  Did you all behave? (hope not )
 

beacy- Did you have a nice day out yesterday for lunch? 

Fishy- Sending you lots of     for tomorrow chick 

Ally- you ok hunni?  

Ophelia,Bobbi,Angel,Popsi,Lainey,Tracey,Bugle,Bunjy,Tracey,Betty, BettyBoo, SaraSwin,Elinor, LJ, Miranda, Purple, Sam, Anna, Sheps, Heather, Nix, Nikki2008, NikkiW

Off out to lunch soon as its FIL birthday. Nothing to report from me , had a splendid chilli last night      and my cousin come round with her 3 kids and that was hard work cos they just wanted to wreck the house!

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Girls

Just quickly checking in - need to read back and catch up with the last 4-5 pages over last couple of days. 

I had a good counselling session on Friday, so far she seems a lot better than any of the others I have seen. She wants to see Ben on his own next week so it remains to be seen whether he will do that or not - havent broken it to him yet!! Planning to ask him on a walk later on today! 

I am really      for some AF action, had a bit of spotting and am really hoping this means it will now be on its way (those of you who know of the trials and tribulations of my AF will know how excited I must be right now!!) If this comes then it means I can get my HSG out of the way before christmas. I was determined to see if it would come without Provera so I am hoping this is it! 

Did some christmas shopping yesterday so getting a bit more organised and then had MIL and FIL over for dinner, it was MIL birthday so it was nice to treat her. 

Today we are off to the Royal Academy as there is a temporary restaurant set up in there which sounds fun - hoping for a walk in St James Park before that - its such a crispy cold day - starting to feel quite christmassy!! 

Anne - Totally WTF - Owen? Dont tell me who was eliminated as I am still catching up on last nights!! Have a lovely lunch!!

Fish - fantastic news honey!!  

Sam - xxxx

Pix - good luck for tomorrow honey - yeah feel the same about you and knowing you for ages!!   I don't know if my dad went to Turkey and had an affair   but very happy to have you as my 3rd sister  

Speak later lovelies


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good morning. A lovely day in West London, makes a big difference to my mood.

Swinz - I don't know for sure that Keto 7 does not work, just prefer the normal one as it has been in a fertility trial.

Ally - glad to hear you found the counselling helpful, hope Ben will agree to have a session too. Go on AF! Don't be shy. Typical that is does not show when you want it to but is only to keen to arrive when you are on 2ww. 

Nothing much to report on my end, looking forward to my holiday next week, we are going to the Cape Verde Islands for two weeks, we just needed to get away over xmas.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh, just realised that The Observer has a Fertility and Pregnancy supplement, my DP is so happy (not) he just complained that I am spending too much time on FF


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Nikki- Wow, your hols sounds perfect. I hope you have a lovely and well deserved break hun  

Hi Alls- Have a lovely lunch today. Really glad you found your counselling helpful hun and I'm sure Ben will too.
Let me know if you need and HSG info sweetie  

Pix- for tomorrow hunni   

Right I'm off for the day now to lunch then taking the boys home so have lovely Sundays ladies 

Anne
xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies - pretty quiet on here this weekend  

Ally - glad you feel better after the counselling, hope it works for ben too  

Laura - hi hun, glad you're still with us, very naughty of you to stealing pee sticks, but very good idea, here's hoping that you make another 11 to 18 days  

Nikki - can we all come too  

Anne - so jealous, you're all getting your trees up and i'm struggling to even do my cards  

Sitting on the sofa sucks, haven't been able to do it for long, wind very uncomfortable, and i'm just not cut out for stopping entirely, did manage to sleep in until 11 this morning, so that was at least a help. Wind is starting to ease now, hope it will have gone entirely tomorrow as having a full bladder kills  

 to everyone xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Wow what a nite, lost count of the number of jd's i had and how i managed not to be sick i'll never know.  Only problem was woke up at 8 this morning and couldnt get back to sleep, so i am knackered!

Fish - good luck for 2moz hunny, poor you with the trumpets  

Anne - Hope you enjoyed lunch out, we r having chinese tonight both 2 tired to cook  

Nikki - my dh moans about me being on here too   Though it always seems ok for him to spend hours on ******** 

Ally - hope af turns up for you petal  

Hi to everyone else, sorry cant manage more personals i need a nap.  Didnt get in till 1.30.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - that's ok hun, you were drinking for me too   Always have to have chinese day after too many, soaks it up


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Evening everyone (ok, so it's only afternoon really, but with it getting dark so early it feels later)

Hope you have all been having a good weekend. I finely got my act together for Christmas shopping and have sorted quite a bit - now I hst have to frantically sort my finances next week before it all goes pear-shaped (oh, and I will need to find the next treatment funds... I knew there was something I was saving for...). I am waiting for af (due this week - friday would make it spot on 28 days, so Thursday would be more likely, but I am sure you know that when you are wanting it for a reason it never goes to plan) - need to get FSH tested and contact clinic to confirm likely start date for January... Oh, it suddenly feels exciting again! A new year and a new go.... 

Laura - delighted you are still hanging in there. Sounds sensible to acquire the pee sticks - I am sure traipsing in to hospital does nothing positive for your blood pressure all on its own! I was thinking about your little polo - I have one, and if you managed to get three baby car seats in then DH would either have to travel on the roof, be stick thin and go in between the two in the back or just run along behind... Hope you now have a car that can fit the whole family now.

Kate - glad you had a good time. I have had nearly five units of alcohol this week, all since taking on board the advice here about the odd glass of wine doing no harm. I have (nearly) given up caffiene, take so many supplements and things I should rattle and can tell (with surprising accuracy) how many units of alcohol I have consumed over most of the past 5 years - it gets scary! It's good to let your hair down every now and then - I have a Christmas do next week and am planning to not be off alcohol entirely for the first Christmas in ages.

Fishf - really     your embies are doing brilliantly and that ET will go well tomorrow. Hope the wind eases - and I remember well the whole 'full bladder' experience. Once I ended up waiting nearly an hour extra, and I wasn't sure I had enough to drink first thing so I got a litre of mineral water on my way to the hospital. I haven't bothered to have a bladder quite that full ever again - I thought I would pee on the doctor if they didn't get it sorted quickly!!

Anne - hope you managed to get a spritzer with your lunch (or have lemonade at home for sorting one this evening!) 

Nikki - thanks for warning me about the Observer - my parents get it every week and I bet my mum will be on the phone later. Every now and then she posts me 'useful' things she has found somewhere from the papers, with little queries: am I cutting out caffiene religiously? Do I eat enough brazil nuts? (enough to be single handedly supporting a good chunk of rainforest, I reckon) should I give up being vegetarian? (it's ok mum, I did, over a decade ago, I still don't eat meat but I do eat fish and yes, I try to stick to the ones that don't have nasty levels of mercury in them) What am I doing about stress? (trying not to feel guilty about the wine, chocolate and weight...acupuncture... ignoring all unhelpful 'advice'!!).  I hope a Christmas get away is just what you need - and I will be really envious when you let us know how fab the weather was and what it was like. Hope you have a good time!  

Ally - hope the RA was fun. I also hope your dh can be persuaded to see counsellor - I know I have found it helpful - but even if he doesn't want to go along at least you are finding it helpful, and that's important. I have seen a few different ones (mainly because I have been at different clinics, so they all want you to see their counsellor (apart from GCRM - they were fine with the fact that I am regularly seeing one in Edinburgh)). I started after my first zero fertilisation cycle - it hit me much harder than the bfns and I didn't really understand that at first, but mainly it seemed to be about me never giving myself time to mourn the miscarriage I had before. Fingers crossed   for AF soon!

Tracy - I always use the hormones as an excuse for general scattiness - I am sure I remember being more organised, efficient and generally 'getting on with stuff' at work and at home. I think I blame hormones, but maybe partly it is also my focus being elsewhere most of the time. Sorry to hear you have a mountain of ironing - that is my least favourite activity and whenever I visit my parents I let my mum take over (she lets me take over the cooking, I think it is a fair swap!) - hope you don't have such a prejudice against it as me!

Swinz - I am on 75mg of the DHEA, also not the 7-keto variety - haven't told my consultant yet (but will let them know when I start my next cycle and if they advise I will consider stopping). I figure it can't do much harm and I am having no side effects and am 40, so why not give it a go? If I get a better crop (either number or quality) than my last couple of cycles then I will decide what I think based on that. 

Hi to Miranda, Nix, Purple, Ophelia, Steph, Bobbi, Ali and anyone I have missed out - hoping you are all well and have had a good weekend.

All best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Fish - 3 fertilised!!  Fantastic news.  Good luck for tomorrow    I've not got my tree up wither and haven't written a single card yet.  It'll give you something to do on your 2WW!!

laura - glad you came home and good on your for stealing the sticks!!  Did you not look at the card then?  Are you going to have to squash 3 babies into your ikle polo??  

Steph - thanks for your advice and your good wishes.  At the moment am thinking more about adoption as a plan B than DE but that may all change.  May be contacting you for more information soon (but hopefully wont need to!!)  

Kate - I drank too much last night too and feel shattered today!!  But there was a free bar so i needed to try and drink it dry!!  

Elinor - this is an exciting time for you!!  Hope 2009 will be the year it all happens! Your mum sounds gorgeous!!

Anne - is your tree finally finished??!!  Do you feel all better now then after your nasty cold? Hope you had a safe journey home this evening.  

Beach - hi there  

Ally - you sound so much more positive lately which is fantastic.  Hope ben agreed to see the counsellor and you enjoyed a romantic, Christmassy day today.  I was in London too and we walked along the Thames today in the blazing sumshine.  it was lovely. 

Nikki  - hi there

Hello to everyone else.

I am shattered today after a great wekeend away.  Drank too much at the party last night adn didn't think about my stupid AMH at all.  Regretted the amount I drank today though!!  In the Tate Britain i kept sitting down making out I was appreciating the art but really I was trying to have a discreet 40 winks!!  

Off to catch up with X factor though i think I know who has gone but wont say incase it spoils anyone else's surprise.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi again ladies,

Have had a lovely kip, and have just managed to iron trousers and sweatshirt for work tomorrow - shattered again now 

Take that and im a celeb 2nite 

Fish - great minds think alike hun dh just ordered chinese for tea, beef and mushroom curry and chips for me, sticking to the lemonade tonight couldnt face another drink 

Ali     about drinking the bar dry, my dh was trying to say i drank most of the bottle of jd last nite, but im sure other people were buying it as well   Though how i wasnt sick last nite god knows   Ah well it does us good to let our hair down now and again doesnt it?

Elinor im off the caffeine too and have been since september and my last tx.  I did everything last time hun, brazil nuts, milk, pineapple juice, q10, selenium you name it i did it and only got 2 follies.  If there is a next time with my eggs think im just gonna go with the flow.  

Anne - where are you today hun?

Laura - hi hunny how are you feeling today? 

Hello to miranda, steph, tracey, bobbi, anna, sarahswin, nix, ophelia, beachy, ally, purple and everyone else.

DH wanted to put up xmas tree and decs today, but so tired. Would have had to clean huge lounge window and tv unit before tho as once the trees up you cant get round there.  Needless to say its not happening till next weekend now.  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry I have been AWOL but it has gone into melt down at my work about the redeployment, its' horrible and the atmosphere is terrible.

I only work two days but am having to sort out CV's, interviews etc in my own time. Tomorrow they want to kick us out of our normal office into a office that is in a right state so I am not a happy bunny  

I have been reading on a daily basis but no space in my head to remember what's what I'm afraid. Nix good luck my dear for your BFP, you so deserve it I can't wait for you to get it   

Fish - good luck with your lovely embies, won't be long until you are PUPO    hi everyone else.

To whoever asked me, the conception contraption that I used this month for the first time is called the 'conception cap' and comes as part of a kit from the USA and costs about £200.  I am in the 2WW and we'll have to wait and see if it's done it's magic! be brilliant to be pregs now because I could last out until my maternity leave and wouldn't have to worry about work for a year! if only life were that simple.

I went to go swimming today, drove there, got there, undressed, couldn't find my cossy, yep I'd left it at home    so I will try again tomorrow, my mind was full of this work stuff but still can't believe I forgot the costume though!!

If I stop being vain about my hair and try this DHEA do you still take it in the 2WW if you can try naturally? I am intending to get a 50mg micronised one from ebay and a 25mg one from Biovinea or whatever they are called, can anyone give me a link to a 'normal' 25mg from Biovinea one so I don't get the wrong thing please? ( I am 41 so guessing  higher amount of 75mg is the best to start with?)


Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Karen - I got 25mg micronised DHEA from www.dhea.com, I would have thought it's fine to take it during 2ww. I think NickyW did that?? I am 39 and take 25mg three times a day, re hair, I have noticed no difference but I guess some women do.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All.

Sorry me post..


Just had a massive row with Tim, he wants to invite his amily and friends down over the xmas holidays if the babies are home otherwise it will be 'boring', I said I didn;t think havin loads of visitors atfet a csection and with 3 newborns to try to breatsfeed is a good idea.  I don't mind people visitoring just not staying for a long time.  I can just see it now him and his mates all ****** and me stuck in the bedroom attempting to breastfeed all on my own.  Maybe I'm just being horrible I just don't think I'm up to entertaining after an op and no sleep.  I asked him to talk to his mum again about not being there the day they born but he now has changed his mind and is fine with her being there. which means she will see the babies before me.  So at the moment I've told TimI'm going to take the babies to my mums when they come out of hospital.  Its all got a bit silly.    Am I just being a bit mental? Honest replies please.

Fishy -Good Luck tom sweetie.  

XX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Laura - you are NOT being at all "mental".  I dont think its even appropriate to be making any plans for Christmas yet - you dont know what the situation is going to be i.e will the babies be in hospital? How are you going to be coping/feeling etc? The last thing you want is more people around you who will be partying.  And regarding MIL being there, I wouldn't want that!  I'd want just me and DP. Defo NOT MIL.  Especially as it sounds like she will take over rather than be supportive and be there for you (Am I being unfair??) It sounds like you are feeling that everything is being taken out of your control at the one time you should be feeling most in control.  

Perhaps let the dust settle and pick your moment but explain how you feel to Tim and get him to understand things from you perspective.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks hon, he has been an   all afternoon.  Thats exactly that I said to him is that we can't really make plans at the moment and we should play it by ear.  I am feeling a bit out of control.  Think being stuck indoors for months.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry Laura   you really don't need that right now do you. Ali is spot on, how can you even make plans now? To wait for the dust to settle and explain it sensibly is probably the right thing to do, but personally I would simply say no way, no matter where the dust is at that moment.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

sorry to butt in, was lurking as usual but just wanted to say:

hey Laura, I agree with the other girls. Not sure how he thinks he's going to have time to get bored with 3 babies in the house, you've only got one pair of hands so he's going to have to get stuck in too! There simply won't be time or energy for entertaining anyone, never mind a big group of people! And as for his mum, I think you're quite right to put your foot down on that.  She may be trying to help but it doesn't feel that way to you and you're the one having the c-section, so you should be the one to decide who you do or don't want around on the day. I know dads must feel left out sometimes and I understand his mum wanting to be there, but I think this is one time where you can't be all magnanimous (sp?) so his wishes have to take a back seat to a certain extent.  And hers don't come into it....

Ooh and good luck Fishy!!!     

xxx

PS Guess wot - 2 blasts in the freezer!  YIPPEEEEE!!! Never had any frosties before, really gives me hope that they're much better quality this time round 
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- just read your post, I don't think that you're being unreasonable not wanting Tims mum there on the day, it needs to be a special time between you two and for me I'd ending up holding a  grudge forever if my wishes weren't respected.  Yes I can see that Tim will need support but why doesn't h e suggest that she stays at a place nearby the hospital then if needed he can ring her to come through for support. Make sure he understands that you need this time to bond with the little ones etc...what about getting your consultant to have a quiet word?

As for inviting people to stay over the xmas period    no way will that be possible, you haven't a clue where you'll be, where the babies will be or how you'll feel and as Nix has said he'll have zero time to entertain..I think he's in for a shock when you've had the triplets


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloody hell Laura! I'm pretty tolerant of visitors, but that's just taking the mick! Is Tim from another planet?  

Evem with just one baby you wouldn't want people staying (unless they were a nurse or something bloody USEFUL!)

Tim has quite a shock coming. Why don't you send him to me and I'll introduce him to what it's like with just one? He'll soon realise!

Bah. Silly billy.  

Mind you, if the visitors he wants to invite have even one more brain cell they'll realise they won't have a great night's sleep at yours for a while - they'll probably say no anyway!  

Nix - frosties! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Hello all!

xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miraaaaaaaa!! Bonjour! Am back in Frogland but feeling distinctly chipper nevertheless   What a huge difference having frosties makes!  And finding that DH had cooked a lovely (and huge, enough for a week!) chicken casserole was a bit of a bonus too 

How's Bob? Gawd, 5 months already!  

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix-woohoo frosties, that's great news    although you won't be needing them hun x

Mir- morning x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bonjour Beachy how are you today honey?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix-I'm ok thanks, just about to have some ready brek....what ar your plans for the next week?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Ha!  Already had my ready brek, in fact might need to have some more as my radioactive outline seems to have worn off (remember the advert?!  )

My plans for the next week are to try and remain sane... well as sane as poss for me - 2ww innit!  Box sets and hypnotherapy cd's galore!  And might even try to put up some Christmas decs, even if we're not going to be here and DH is Scrooge incarnate... miserable git!

How about you chick?
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh sounds like you've a week of pampering and relaxation to look forward to Nix....I'm having a cleaning day today, nipping out to drop some xmas presents off once I get dressed and that's it...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Beachiness!  

Still haven't got round to my cards - it's pencilled in for today though.

Aloha Nix! When's OTD again? Ages?

While I'm at it, cos I'm a pushy parent, would any of you vote for Robert at www.hippbabyclub.co.uk ?

He's in the Christmas competition, on the first page of pics in the under six months. Sam pic as my avatar.

I'm making everyone click on his wee head!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello All

Nix our PUPO lady!! and frosties too!!! well done hunny!!

LAura!!! NO NO NO!!! there is no way you should agree to either of those things! And if Tim keeps insisting about MIL put your foot down hunny! Ask how he'd feel if other people got to see and cuddle his babies before he did! So not fair! Also you can speak to the midwives and ask them NOT to let in laws in to SCBU till you've been in!!

Also in regards to lodgers over Xmas! now thats just plain mental!! How can you know how you'll feel! you both will more than have your hands full!!!You really cannot say how you'll be feeling after not only major abdominal surgery but also 3 new little one's to take care of! Tell him day visitors is fine but NOT overnight! You guys need some time and space!!!!! On top of that your hormones will be running wild!!! Does he know that you could actually murder him and not be held completely culpable in the first 6 weeks after birth!! (now LJ I'm sure you'll correct me and I am going to the extreme) but you are not advised to sign paperwork/contracts etc in that first few weeks after birth because you are so all over the place and not deemed compus mentus ?sp. So tell him if he invites guests you are at seious risk of doing him and others some harm!!!   

Fishy how did ET go So excited for you hunny!!! another PUPO lady!!!!

Hugs to everyone else

Just a bit of update on me, I've been taking DHEA for a few weeks now but I've had to stop   Initially I started getting a few spots, on back and chest, but in last week they have spread and multiplied incredibly!! Now I'm covered in yellow itchy spots TMI from back of head down to base of spine and from chin down to navel?!?!!?

A breakout I could handle considering the bigger picture, but this rash is getting worse by the day and I can only assume its either a reaction to the drug or the fact that I have excess levels.

Either way I think I should stop.

I know have most of a bottle of 25mg tabs and wouldn't want to put in bin IYKWIM 

Oh We got and put up our tree last night!!

Feeling V christmassy now!

MWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH to you all!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That sounds like impetigo to me, Purps - you need to get a cream called Fucidin from your GP straight away! They shouldn't be that itchy if they're hormone spots.

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just a quickie from me

Nix - PUPO lady! 2 frosties is just brilliant!  That really is a sign of quality.  And 3 embies on board!  Well done you!     

Fishy - many congratulations on your fabulous haul!!  You seem to be another case who has a cancelled cycled but then responds fine once they get the dose right for you!  Please stick around - it is always nice for people who come here all depressed after one cancelled cycled to hear how things can improve! Good luck for ET  

love to everyone else; work hectic; twins doing fine!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ta Mir, I know Impetigo hunny and it's not that. Its urticaria which is a typical allergic response often to medicines.

I stopped taking them over weekend and they are beginning to receed slightly, still covered but no new ones yesterday & today!

The only thing that helps is aloe vera gel, but its   putting it on  

Thanks for advice though sweetie!!

Sxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Boll0x- I just lost a massive post
arrrggh

back soon girls
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's good - I get impetigo when I'm run down and it ain't funny!

Hope you're spot-free soon...

Incidentally, I'm soon to be jobless!

I've applied for voluntary redundancy - the company wants to lose 20 of us and it couldn't have come at a better time. But I still feel a little worried about being unemployed!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I've just been put on dhea, was just wondering if any of you had side effects from it.  I've not been told i'm a poor responder i think its fro mc and egg quality that i am taking it.  Hope someone can help


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Mir that's a big step!!! Fingers crossed it all works out for you! 
It'l be lovely to spend some extra time with the robstar! you can never get this time back and they change so much! I'm sure when you're ready to go back to work you'll find what you're looking for! For now, just look forward to spending time with Robert!!!

Hugs to all

Sx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

hi michelle - there is some research which shows dhea helps with egg quality and hcen prevents miscarriage.  As with everything, some ladies here have had side effects.  I have seen the following posted:

slightly shorter cycles
spots
hair loss
insomnia
unwanted hair growth (e.g. a moustache)

That said, many others have reported no side effects at all!! If you start developing chronic acne, losing a lot of hair or growing a beard then it's a sign your testosterone may have risen too high and you should cut back.  In relation to insomnia, taking the DHEA earlier in the day seems to help.  Generally, the side effects reported have been mild and you can always lower your dose to deal with them.  Also, since you have a supportive consultant, you can always ask him about anything you experience.

On this thread, I think it's safe to say the pros of DHEA far, far outweigh any cons!  Also, many ladies have taken DHEA with no side effects at all!


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning all,

Mirr- have just voted- love that photo so cute and like Pete!! Good news on voluntary redunacy- hope you do well out of it- am sure something else will come along soon when the time is right for you- didn't you mention something about joining fire station??

Laura- you poor thing you do not need this added stress right now- as the others have said you are entitled to be annoyed and sounds like Tim does not realise what it will be like- having just come back from weekend visiting DH's new 4 week old nephew, I can tell you that DH is realising how much work there is, how non-stop it is and thats with only just 1 not 3!!! Could you send him to spend an afternoon with someone who has a new baby maybe so he gets a better idea??

As regards people staying over xmas- totally agree with what the others have said- they should not even ask to be honest but you must put your foot down its about what you want not them!!

Think you have said your MIL leaves quite far away- is that why she plans to be there on the day of your C-section??

Having said that there is NO WAY she should see the babies before you- what about your Mum??

Could you suggest to Tim that both Mums are told that he will call them after C-section and told a suitable time for them both to come in to see the trips- thereby allowing enough time for you to see them first etc?? 
Good luck with it all but try not to let it stress you too much as its not good for your blood pressure- perhaps one of the midwives could also have a word with Tim about what life will be like and what you will need from him etc

Hi to everyone else- need to read back and catch up- back later

Jenxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Right, lets try again with another post ladies!

Laura- I really hope Tim has sorted himself out by now hun. I can only echo what everyone else has said. It's not on and you are so right to put your foot down, and keep it down. The last thing you will need is shed loads of people around you, and as for you entertaining them....WFT?  NO way hun. Oh and as for MIL, no no no no no. But you're prbably all sorted out now anyway, I hope.   

Miranda- Sorry to hear about your job but if it's gonna work out for the better for your then thats ok.
Just voted for Robert  

Purple- Bloody hell hun, your spots don't sound nice. I hope they clear up. So you've just stopped the DHEA then?  

Nix- Wow, frosties an all!! Really pleased for you hun and keeping everything crossed that this is your time. Gets lots of rest  
Really glad you're feeling good hun
PS, Think I'm gonna  have some readybrek!!  

Fishy-   for you for today hun, lets hope this is your time too  

Pixie- Let us know when you get your results sweetie. I am   that you will be able to go this week as planned   

Ally- Did you manage to speak to Ben about counselling hun?  

Ali- Hi, replied on the Lister Thread chick  

Kate- Hi hun, sorry I was out all day yesterday. Had FIL's Birthday lunch then we had to take the boys home. Ryan lives in Telford and Luke lives in Leeds (yep, 2 exes to cope with   ) I always go on the journey hom on Sundays just to keep Jason company really. So, you had a ncie night Saturday then?   
Ohhhhhhh Take That!!!!!! Got my tickets for next June  

Karen- Ah, I wish lots of luck in your 2ww hun. When do you test?   
Sorry work is a a bit rubbish for you  

 Sam, Anna, NikkiW, Bobbi, Angel, Sarah, Popsi, Beachy, Lainey, Tracey, Nikki2008, Elinor, LJ, Betty, Bettyboo, Bugle

It feels really Christmassy today don't you think girls?
I have a feeling we are gonna get some more lovely BFP's before Christmas day
         

Love
Anne
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone had a great weekend.

Anne: We had a great night on Saturday. The event was a bit corporate to our liking but we still had fun.
Thanks for thinking of me honey, I’m having a scan at 2pm today and if all goes to plan I’m flying to Turkey tomorrow, so fingers crossed.  

Ally: Morning sister.   How are things? I’m glad you had a good counselling session and hope Ben will agree to meet her too. Who hoo AF is back!!!   I know how worried you were…  

Nix: Congratulations on being a PUPO…   

Tracey: Thanks for the PM hon. How are you feeling? Is your back getting any better? 

Hello LJ, Miranda, Purple,Beach,Lainey, Laura (still with us??), Ali,Kazzie, Jennig,Kate,Bobbi,Ophelia, Heather, Sam and everyone else I missed…  

Lots of love…

Pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- Just logged on to ******** and saw your pics from Sat, you looked lovely hunni  
Fingers crossed for 2pm


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for voting me darlings!

Yes, the redundancy cash will enable me to take another year off - more if I find some work.

I don't know if the fire service thing will come off as they have to get Ofsted approval for the fire station, so... hmmn...

Oo, Pix - how exciting! I hope the Jin manages to knock you up - here's some   to speed things along!

Jenni -   at Paul being shocked at the amount of work! Pete was taken off-balance too, and this is his third!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Mir- Oh yes, a new job and redundancy, that would be pertect.
Talking of Turkey, I was chatting to Jason last night about if this cycle doesn't work- you've gotta be realistic heven't you, but trying not to be negative at the same time. Anyway, If it doesn't work we may go for the Jinamed option- I know it comes highly recommended 
But let's see what happens at the Lister first!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Michelle - I have had the odd spot but nothing more on the DHEA, I did get a bit of insomnia at the beginning but that levelled out. As far as I know I don't have a moustache! I am 35 and have been on DHEA 75mg for 5 months now.

Jen - how are you doing?? 

Purps - so sorry to hear about the rash - you just don't need that at all. I think a trip to the GP is needed here though, just to make sure it is exactly what you think it is.  

Mir - good luck on the redudancy - as purple says - think about later later, for now just enjoy Robert  

Anne - morning honey! I asked Ben this morning about the counselling - he says he will call and book in - I just have to   that he does!!

Ali - glad you had a good day out in London yesterday - that walk on the Thames sounded good. We didnt get out walk in the end, had to rush to meet MIL and FIL who were down for the weekend, feel like they hijacked it a bit and now it is Monday again  

Laura - honey is there anyone you can think of who can sit down with Tim and explain to him in no uncertain terms (but gently) what is about to occur I am not sure he has a grasp on the reality of the situation!! 'Boring' is not going to come into it!! This needs to be nipped in bud   I also hadn't thought about the fact that MIL would see trips before you and I think I would be most upset about that - can you ask the hospital to make sure that NO ONE sees them (other than Tim of course) until you get a chance to see them? Best of luck with sorting this hon - this is not what you need. 

Sister Pix - hon hope you have a good scan result and that you can get on your merry way to Turkey for your treatment hon    - so frustrating having to wait   Did you have a good time at the ball?? Yep very happy about AF - was so so worried that was it forever  

Morning beach, Nikki, Kazzie, Jen  

Nix - so glad you are back safe and sound and feeling so  . This is a great sign.  

I have got AF      so glad I didnt take the Provera!! I am now booked in for my HSG for 17th. I have very mixed feelings about the procedure 1) it sounds gross and uncomfortable 2) if I find out that my tubes are knackered then I am well and truly stuffed (as I don't respond to stims). I am of course hoping that it is a worry that I can knock off my list, if my tubes are open there is always a chance and I can keep the hope. If they are blocked/ damaged then my chance of a biological child are reduced to almost nothing. But I guess I have to do it right??!!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's ace Anne - the holiday aspect as much as anything. My mate who I went to Turkey with went to a clinic in Greece and they hired a villa with pool! Ahhhh.

Incidentally, Laura and Bugle - we're going to go over to show them our bab next year - we should all meet up!

YAAAAY! Ally and her auntie Flo - well done you two!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda- Thanks for that, may pick yoru brains for more info but lets hope I don't have to  

JenniG  Just added your Friend request on ********  

Alls- Just PM'd you chick  

Forgot some lovely ladies on my original post- Sorry  

Hi Steph, Ophelia and Heather- how are you and your bumps?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Thanks chick! I didn’t realise I was all boobs until I saw the pictures later on. No wonder my DH looks p issed off in all the pics.  

Miranda: I haven’t read back so not sure what the voting is about but I vote for you too hon    

Ally: I had a HyCoSy – very similar to HSG and to be honest it was no different than having a pelvic scan. Before I went through with the procedure I googled it and read all sorts of horror stories but I was completely surprised when they said "it's finished".  Make sure you take a painkiller half an hour prior to the exam so you don’t get any period type pains. I’m sure your tubes are fine, don’t worry.    

xxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - dropping in to say I'm so thrilled AF made her way naturally; I know this was a big deal for you.  I can understand you being owrried out the HSG but chances are you are just fine so hopefully you can cross than off as being a "problem".


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Ally 

so pleased AF has made an appearance!

Try not to worry too much about HSG, It will be fine, and then next year alot of us will be mummies!!!!

Thinking of you!!!

Sx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

|Just a quick one as sneakily looking on works computer again 

Laura - just tell him no hun, simple as that its not gonna happen, ban her from delivery suite if you have too, what a twit he's being at the moment.  

Hi everyone, sorry girls i really gotta go.

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah girlies thank you so much - it means so much to know that you understand how much getting AF means to me   You are all lovely  

Purps thinking of you too honey  

Jenny  

Sam - thanks for lovely PM will respond in due course  

Anne and Pix - thanks for hints and tips on HSG


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Ally - Yay!!!  So pleased about AF!!!!!!

Laura - god, no, no, and NOOOOOO to Tim!!!! What is he thinking?   B loody men.

Sorry have been AWOL - the puppy chewed through the laptop lead (while it was still plugged in, lucky we didn't have deep-fried Springer Spaniel  ) so had to dig back up one out of the loft.

love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Jo- Ah, poor doggie!

H Kate


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloody men is right!  

I have killer back pain again...these babies are being so naughty, was hoping them were gonna come this morning while tim was at work so I coul dhave them all to myself and not tell anyone!  

Mir - Oh no job... unemployed like me, maybe we can start a business knitting hats... although I can't knit!  I'd love to come to Turkey for a reuniun, but would need more arms! Maybe I can tie it in with some of you girls going for treatment so I can palm sprogs off around the plane!!  

FIshy - PUPO! Hoorah!

Ally - Yay for AF!!  Get it all out the way before xmas.

Anne - Its hard to feel christmassy when you don't go out... its a very odd feeling knowing its all busy and tinselling everywhere and I'm just here all quiet and non-tinsely!

Jen -Not long now!  

Purp - That sounds nasty... I was distressed at my one hair on my chin!

Oh no an exciting note I ended up going out yesterday and bought a car (well small bus) and went to the pet shop and got my bun some bits for his new hutch which is now up and I have to say its dam bigger than it looked on the website!  Chaz was out in the garden yesterday and happily hoped back in when he got cold all on his own so I'm hopiong that means he likes his new house! 

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah Laura- You poor thing with your bad back. Ohhhh I am soooo excited for you hun,you are so close to meeting your precious angels now  
Sounds like Chaz loves his new home too 
A little Christmas message to get you a bit Christmassy

         


Anne
xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I am going to start a new home for you all in a few mins so this one will be locked  

Rachel x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168792.new#new


----------

